# Older People Are Pretty Cool



## Meanderer

Are you a fan of older folks who are pretty cool?  I sure am!  Let's see some of them!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Clara Mae Blasingame, 91, Drives Car She Learned On.


----------



## Meanderer

*No one believes seniors . . . Everyone thinks they are senile.

An elderly couple was celebrating their sixtieth anniversary. The couple had married as childhood sweethearts and had moved back to their old neighborhood after they retired. Holding hands, they walked back to their old school. It was not locked, so they entered, and found the old desk they'd shared, where Jerry had carved I love you, Sally.

On their way back home, a bag of money fell out of an armored car, practically landing at their feet. Sally quickly picked it up and, not sure what to do with it, they took it home. There, she counted the money - fifty thousand dollars!

Jerry said, We've got to give it back.

Sally said, Finders keepers. She put the money back in the bag and hid it in their attic.


The next day, two police officers were canvassing the neighborhood looking for the money, and knocked on their door. Pardon me, did either of you find a bag that fell out of an armored car yesterday?

Sally said, No.

Jerry said, She’s lying. She hid it up in the attic.

Sally said, Don't believe him, he’s getting senile



The agents turned to Jerry and began to question him.

One said: Tell us the story from the beginning.

Jerry said, Well, when Sally and I were walking home from school yesterday ......



The first police officer turned to his partner and said, Were outta here!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina

Meanderer,
Great picture, and such a good idea. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer

Ina said:


> Meanderer,
> Great picture, and such a good idea.


How have you been doing lately, Ina?  Hope you and Michael are on the mend! - Jim


----------



## jujube

If you've still got it, flaunt it.  If you don't still have it, I guess you can still flaunt it?  Disclaimer:  THIS IS NOT ME.  View attachment 11173


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> If you've still got it, flaunt it.  If you don't still have it, I guess you can still flaunt it?  Disclaimer:  THIS IS NOT ME.  View attachment 11173



OMG I've seen that pic before!  Cringe!!!!


----------



## AprilT

Ha, ha, ha, Meanderer, never disappoints.  OMG!

jujube had to spoil my full on belly mood though and now my innards are on the floor.  LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jujube

That would be us pulling a 38' foot fifth wheel on the mountain roads in California this summer.  Skinny road, hairpin turns, no guardrails, no where to pull over.....sheer cliffs on one side, sheer drop on the other.   We'd always get someone behind us who wanted to go 30 miles over the speed limit.  Sorry, buddy.  We'll pull over when we can.....


----------



## jujube

An elderly couple walk into a drugstore. 

Clerk: Welcome to Center Drugs.  Can I help you find anything?

Old man:  Sonny, do you have X-lax, Feenamint, and Peptobismol?

Clerk:  Of course we do, sir.

Old lady:  How about knee braces, raised toilet seats and adult diapers?

Clerk:  Yes, ma'am, we have all those.

Old man:  Ben-Gay, senior vitamins, and aspirin?

Clerk:  All those are here, sir.  Is there anything else I can help you with?

Old lady:  Yes, we're getting married next week.  Can do our gift registry here?


----------



## jujube

George, aged 60, has gone to the doctor for his annual checkup.

Doctor:  George, you are in amazing shape for your age.

George:  Well, it runs in the family. 

Doctor: How old was your father when he died?

George:  Did I say my father was dead?

Doctor: Your father is still alive?  How old is he?

George:  Dad's 83 and he still plays golf five days a week.  Bowls a couple times a week, walks two miles every morning, and he was still running marathons until his knee started bothering him a couple of years ago.

Doctor:  Amazing!  How about your grandfather? How old was he when he died?

George: Did I say my grandfather was dead?

Doctor:  Now wait a minute.  Your father is 83 and you say your grandfather is still alive?

George:  Yep, he's still going strong at 103.  He plays golf with Dad at least twice a week, walks every morning and loves to dance.  In fact, the old guy's getting married next week.

Doctor:  103!!!  Why in the world would your grandfather want to get married at 103?

George:  Did I say he *WANTED* to get married?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina

Meanderer, 
What's with the fists. :dunno:


----------



## Meanderer

Ina said:


> Meanderer,
> What's with the fists. :dunno:


He is a fighter Ina...!  Fist things fist, I guess!


----------



## Shirley

LOL

:applouse:


----------



## Patriot47

I have to show that to my son. I still remember when he got me to try the Wii, was kind of fun actually.


----------



## Meanderer

The perfect card!


----------



## Pappy

C'mon boy. Race you to the bathroom.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

These are all great!



Meanderer said:


>



This makes me think of me and my grandson.  When he was two, we used to race and place tag.  (I'd let him win sometimes.)  When I lost my ability to run, he and I both missed the fun and he was always saying Grammy when you get a Hoveround, I'm going to race you.  I got a powerchair this past summer when he was 10 and first thing we did was head to the parking lot to race and we loved it.  Yes, he can out run the highest speed.


----------



## Meanderer

Josef beats Cruiser by a nose! 






http://thefw.com/tortoise-chases-old-man-in-motorized-wheelchair/  (VIDEO)


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Meanderer said:


> Josef beats Cruiser by a nose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefw.com/tortoise-chases-old-man-in-motorized-wheelchair/  (VIDEO)



He needs to kick that up to top speed!  I have five speed levels on mine.  3 is safe indoors, any faster not.  Walking with people seems to be between 3 and 4 but I mostly cruise around at 5 which is not quite as fast as most run.

I bet I could race turtles on 1.  It is so slow.  Maybe that's what he's doing!  That could be a hoot!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 11870



Wow, is that a Fender Stratocaster or Les Paul Electric Lead guitar???


----------



## Meanderer

ClassicRockr said:


> Wow, is that a Fender Stratocaster or Les Paul Electric Lead guitar???


My guess would be a Fender Stratocaster.


----------



## ClassicRockr

And, you would know, how? Just wondering. I know Jeff Lynne, of ELO, played both. Both guitars are/were used by some top-notch Lead Guitar Classic Rockers.



Meanderer said:


> My guess would be a Fender Stratocaster.


----------



## Meanderer

ClassicRockr said:


> And, you would know, how? Just wondering. I know Jeff Lynne, of ELO, played both. Both guitars are/were used by some top-notch Lead Guitar Classic Rockers.


...just a guess. My focus was on the cool people, not the guitar.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Really, really cool old people.


----------



## avrp




----------



## Meanderer

104-year-old Huang Desheng and his 99-year-old wife Cheng Yinzhi receive a heart-shaped rose bouquet.


----------



## AZ Jim

I love it, unfortunately too much of it is the real deal.


----------



## Shirley

:lol1::lol1::lol1:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Grandma knows how to do it!:coolthumb:


----------



## Yaya

Love it! Cute idea or a bar. There needs to be a Wives Day Care Center too!


----------



## Yaya

(Washer toss) - WOW! AMAZING!


----------



## Yaya




----------



## Yaya




----------



## Linda




----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


>




I'm betting only those who live in the UK will get this.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot said:


> I'm betting only those who live in the UK will get this.


Yeah, I didn't get it but my wild imagination came up with 2 things it might mean but I won't say what.


----------



## Meanderer

"Spend a penny - To spend a penny is to go to the bathroom. It is a very old fashioned expression that still exists today. It comes from the fact that in ladies loos you used to operate the door by inserting an old penny".
http://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for the explanation Meanderer. My imagination was getting pretty wild also!


----------



## Linda




----------



## clover

How to use some of your retirement fund


----------



## clover

There is a story here, but do we really want to know !


----------



## clover

Sometimes age does not bring wisdom


----------



## NancyNGA

Wish they had the original music with this. Bound to be better.


----------



## jujube

clover said:


> Sometimes age does not bring wisdom
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm living proof of that.  My 68-year-old outer hag is often led astray by my 12-year-old inner child.
> 
> "HEY, LET'S DO THAT!  IT'LL BE FUNNNNNNN!"
> 
> Unfortunately, the outer hag has to pay the piper and the tab is usually very high.


----------



## clover

jujube said:


> clover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes age does not bring wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm living proof of that.  My 68-year-old outer hag is often led astray by my 12-year-old inner child.
> 
> "HEY, LET'S DO THAT!  IT'LL BE FUNNNNNNN!"
> 
> Unfortunately, the outer hag has to pay the piper and the tab is usually very high.
Click to expand...


Your an honest man Jube  .


----------



## jujube

clover said:


> Your an honest man Jube  .



Thanks, but usually I consider myself an honest woman.  At least last time I looked, I was....


----------



## clover

jujube said:


> Thanks, but usually I consider myself an honest woman.  At least last time I looked, I was....



 Having checked so you are..silly old me 

These senior moments are a bit of a devil aren't they  .


----------



## NancyNGA

Les Paul (of Les Paul & Mary Ford) at age 90, with the Les Paul Trio, performing _Sleepwalk_ at the Iridium Jazz Club in New York City. 






Lester William Polsfuss (1915 – 2009)


----------



## NancyNGA

The Awesome Threesome: 70+ year old Leisure World residents preforming a dance at Seal Beach, California.

(They are a bit slow to get started.  Be patient.)






Leisure World is a gated retirement community.


----------



## clover

Anyone seeing this topic would think that growing is actual fun


----------



## Meanderer

That was so well done!  Thank your, Clover!


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## fureverywhere

Nancy I ADORE your videos!


----------



## jumpdawg

Meanderer said:


> *No one believes seniors . . . Everyone thinks they are senile.
> *
> *An elderly couple was celebrating their sixtieth anniversary. The couple had married as childhood sweethearts and had moved back to their old neighborhood after they retired. Holding hands, they walked back to their old school. It was not locked, so they entered, and found the old desk they'd shared, where Jerry had carved I love you, Sally.*​​
> *On their way back home, a bag of money fell out of an armored car, practically landing at their feet. Sally quickly picked it up and, not sure what to do with it, they took it home. There, she counted the money - fifty thousand dollars!*​​
> *Jerry said, We've got to give it back.*​​
> *Sally said, Finders keepers. She put the money back in the bag and hid it in their attic.*​​
> *The next day, two police officers were canvassing the neighborhood looking for the money, and knocked on their door. Pardon me, did either of you find a bag that fell out of an armored car yesterday?*​​
> *Sally said, No.*​​
> *Jerry said, She’s lying. She hid it up in the attic.*​​
> *Sally said, Don't believe him, he’s getting senile*​​
> *The agents turned to Jerry and began to question him.*​​
> *One said: Tell us the story from the beginning.*​​
> 
> *Jerry said, Well, when Sally and I were walking home from school yesterday ......*​​
> *The first police officer turned to his partner and said, Were outta here!*​​


Ain't it great to be old at times?


----------



## jujube

jumpdawg said:


> Ain't it great to be old at times?



Yep.  I play it for all it's worth at times.....


----------



## Ameriscot

It's funny how I'm really old to some people, and then I come here and have all the 80+ crowd telling me I'm still a kid!


----------



## Meanderer

*Harvey & Eddie*

[h=1]85 year old best friends, this will make your day[/h]


----------



## NancyNGA

Sixty is not old, but it _is_ older.


----------



## tina525




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MeganTJ

SeaBreeze said:


>




Where were these people when my husband was around?
Things would have been so much easier and simpler for me.


----------



## MeganTJ

This is extremely funny. To be honest, that was me until a few years ago. Till my grandson took it upon himself and introduced me to the ways of the internet.


----------



## MeganTJ

Oh! So true, so true indeed! 
Can anyone tell me what they are? I have absolutely no idea whatsoever.


----------



## Ameriscot

MeganTJ said:


> Oh! So true, so true indeed!
> Can anyone tell me what they are? I have absolutely no idea whatsoever.



Hi Megan and welcome!  You'll want to use 'Reply with Quote' which is on the bottom right side of the post you are replying to so we can tell which of the posts above you are commenting on.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Byrd

Pappy said:


> Old gals at baseball stadium



Awesome!


----------



## Pappy

Well, okay, I guess.


----------



## NancyNGA

I never understood hopscotch.  Maybe there's still time.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

A bronze likeness of John Lennon...was inaugurated in a Havana park in 1990, but souvenir-seekers kept stealing the iconic circular spectacles that adorned it.  Officials tried gluing them on. Vandals simply broke them off.

John Gonzalez, a 95-year-old (in 2013) retired farm worker lives across the street. 

"...For the last 13 years, four days a week, Gonzalez has showed up at 6 a.m. for a 12-hour shift, wearing a government security guard's uniform and cap.  As tourists arrive, he places the glasses on the singer's nose and waits patiently as they snap pictures. When they leave, he gently tucks the glasses away in a shirt pocket next to his cigars."


----------



## Carla

That's dedication.


----------



## Pappy

The race:


----------



## AprilT

Made my evening, all of these are hilarious!


----------



## NancyNGA

Grandma Moses 

 "I'd rather see the money."  (~1:40)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Carla

Had to laugh but you know, with the rapid changing of technology, I feel a lot like these women!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pookie

Holy cow, I can just about smell that!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

John W. Raiford, car-hop at The Varsity, a famous drive-in restaurant in Atlanta, GA. 

This video is from 1987. Raiford began working at the downtown restaurant in 1937.  This was his 50th year of employment there.  He said he made the hats to keep the children laughing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Husband Day Care center...too funny!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year from Gypsy and Cowboy!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Acie Cargill hosts a jam for seniors at McDonalds


----------



## NancyNGA

Senior Bowlers, Harry Pepper and Edna Hall


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Beatrice Wood


----------



## Meanderer

Elderly Folks Who’ve Said ‘Hell No’ to Old-People Clothes (PHOTOS)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


>




Purrfect!!!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shalimar

Meanderer said:


>


Awesome! I want to be her when I am old. Love the boots too.


----------



## Shalimar

Meanderer said:


> Elderly Folks Who’ve Said ‘Hell No’ to Old-People Clothes (PHOTOS)


Style!


----------



## Shalimar

Love the fashion statements.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The guy flying the 3 kites is Ray Bethell.  He is in his 80s and he's from Canada.  He comes to the Washington State International Kite Festival every year.  His skin is like leather as he normally flies with his shirt off.  He is deaf, so when he flies, people hold their hands up and wave them for applause.  He flies 2 with his hands and the 3rd one is attached to his waist.


----------



## colleen123

Pretty funny


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to the forum, Colleen!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

....his name is Seymour!


----------



## hauntedtexan

We set an example


----------



## Meanderer

The radio flyer is a classic, and old people, well, they’re classic too.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

This old man is 104 years old. Han han. 104 years old. He is much more handsome and well-dressed than some young men. He is perfect ! Fashionista.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Callie

Thank you everyone for all the funny jokes and great videos. I enjoyed them!


----------



## Meanderer

Cool Old Guy

"Anyway, I'm not a cliché, 
I hardly own any ties. 
I may be old but at least I'm not 
like all those other old guys."
— Five Iron Frenzy, "At Least I'm Not Like All Those Other Old Guys"

​True Believers.​






​


----------



## NancyNGA

Gray area:  Senior volunteers, Asheville, NC

At Asheville Area _Habitat for Humanity_, at least 80 percent of the 283 core volunteers (those contributing more than 100 hours of service per year) are over 55. Stephanie Wallace, who coordinates construction volunteers, says the average age of her core group is nearly 70.

_Habitat_ volunteers Tom Berner and David Langdon lay block for a retaining wall.


----------



## Meanderer

"If the open road calls to you, the RV Care-A-Vanners are for you. This volunteer program invites anyone who travels by recreational vehicle to make Habitat part of your journey, or even your destination".


----------



## Meanderer

Explore Hair


----------



## Shalimar

Love the hair!


----------



## HiDesertHal

If older people are really cool, then I must be a Frozen Delight!

HiDesertHal


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## HipGnosis

Meanderer said:


> "If the open road calls to you, the RV Care-A-Vanners are for you. This volunteer program invites anyone who travels by recreational vehicle to make Habitat part of your journey, or even your destination".


That's so cool!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Wisconsin Dells On Fourth Of July 1953. ©Time,Francis Miller.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## drifter

How about them apples, Meanderer? Maybe people who have difficulty hear on as cell could hear better with this rig.


----------



## Meanderer

Dancing....endless enjoyment!nthego:nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

*Published on Jul 5, 2017*
July  5th, 2017 was George Jedenoff's 100th Birthday, so, he celibrated in  style by skiing at Snowbird. With just enough snow to link together a  few turns, George proved his saying that "Age is just a number." George,  from every skier on Earth, we want to say that you're our hero.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## dearimee

Yep they've been standing around with their hands in their pockets for much to long. But I'm encouraged. Many old guys are learning household chores they never knew all those years. Future outlook might be positive!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

The Delany Sisters 

This is very old, but Aunt Bea's comment in the diary thread caused me to follow up on the Delany Sisters. There are at least 2 videos. I thought one deserved to be included in this thread.  The other video at the bottom is better, but you have to turn the volume _way_ up, and closed caption is way off.

_'The Delany Sisters gained widespread fame after the publication in 1993 of a memoir they called Having Our Say; The Delany Sisters' First 100 Years. They wrote it with Amy Hill Hearth as an oral history from their early days in the Jim Crow South to their arrival in New York City during the Harlem Renaissance to their life in a white suburb.'





_
Bessie died in 1999 at age 109. Sadie died in 1995 at age 104.

The other video


----------



## Meanderer

Ruth Skellie posed for 'The Marble Shooter' in 1939. (Norman Rockwell)


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Falcon

LOL     Nancy.   I'd hate to meet the gal who wears those !


----------



## CeeCee

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 40781




Thats what im gonna wear Friday for my MRI...I'm skeered.  Hope there's no metal in them.


----------



## NancyNGA

CeeCee said:


> Thats what im gonna wear Friday for my MRI...I'm skeered.  Hope there's no metal in them.



Good luck CeeCee.  Don't be scared.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

She's one cool, cutting edge Grandma!  Thanks, Rose!


----------



## DaveA

Good one, Rose.  I really got a kick out  of it.  She seems like a good sport about the whole venture.


----------



## RadishRose

Well, senior Lolita up there is pretty hot.


----------



## Lara

Love it Rose! How fun is that...and self taught no less. Pretty impressive.

Policing Politeness:


----------



## merlin

​


----------



## Lara

HiDesertHal said:


> If older people are really cool, then I must be a Frozen Delight!
> 
> HiDesertHal


:lofl:


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Bob's Titanic Effort!

Robert Bean with his scale model of the Titanic.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

_For better or worse, she's kept her pretty smile, 
wears silk and pearls around the house,
And he still has that twinkle in is eyes..._


----------



## Lara

70-year-old Ruth Flowers is a living example that age shouldn’t get in the way of things you’re passionate about. Ruth does extraordinary things, for her age. Known as “Mammy Rock“, around the European club scene, Ruth Flowers is probably the oldest professional DJ in the world.
https://imgur.com/gallery/ANBgE


----------



## Shalimar

Very cool.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> 70-year-old Ruth Flowers is a living example that age shouldn’t get in the way of things you’re passionate about. Ruth does extraordinary things, for her age. Known as “Mammy Rock“, around the European club scene, Ruth Flowers is probably the oldest professional DJ in the world.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/ANBgE


....move over, Betty White!   (It would be nice to see her eyes)


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> ....move over, Betty White!   (It would be nice to see her eyes)


...if my friend wants to see her eyes, then her eyes he shall see  

:sunglass:


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you, Lara!  Bluetiful!


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful!


----------



## Meanderer

*Senior Graffiti Artists Shatter Every Aging Stereotype, One Street At A Time*


"Hugo, 85, sprays on a wall during a graffiti class offered by the LATA 65 organization in Lisbon, Portugal May 14, 2015. The LATA 65 organization is an initiative for the elderly in the area of urban art. Since it began in 2012, they have introduced the world of graffiti to over 100 senior citizens, giving workshops in different neighborhoods of Lisbon".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Christopher Columbus is depicted here in his only state-sponsored, albeit non-authenticated, portrait, painted by Alejo Fernández between 1505 and 1536. Photo by Manuel Rosa


----------



## RadishRose

Maye Musk just became the newest CoverGirl.

The 69-year-old model also happens to be the mom of Tesla and SpaceX CEO Elon Musk .

Musk, who is believed to be the oldest ever spokeswoman for CoverGirl, is the latest example of the beauty company's push into diversity.

 But modeling is only a part of her career: She's also run a nutrition business for over 45 years and has two master's degrees.

Musk raised Elon and her two other children Tosca, a filmmaker, and Kimbal, the co-founder of the Kitchen Community, a nonprofit that builds outdoor classrooms, largely as a single mom in South Africa. She has 10 grandchildren. 

http://money.cnn.com/2017/09/28/media/maye-musk-covergirl/index.html


----------



## Meanderer

She has been modeling for fifty years, and is a star in her own right.  Maye Musk is her real name, and she has those beautiful blue-grey eyes!  Thanks, Rose!

Typewriter ad - 1964


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

SeaBreeze said:


>



  And  Tyler  too.


----------



## Lara

_Really cool older people can...
juggle 100 apples at the same time while they're peeling one!_


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

What does that hand gesture mean? I see it a lot. 

Oh, that reminds me, I was walking Bella yesterday when someone in the neighborhood drove by. I often smile big, nod my head, and subtly point my forefinger at them as a casual friendly sign of  acknowledgement...whether I know them or not. But this time the driver just frowned and glared at me. I kept walking and he drove on. Puzzled, thought about it, then realized I had my fingers wrapped around a pinecone and had lifted my middle finger instead...oops


----------



## Lara

^ meanderer, goodness gracious great balls of fire!

Did you hear the joke about the jumprope? 
...Eh, let's skip it.


----------



## Wren

‘_What does that hand gesture mean? I see it a lot.’ - 

_Not sure what it means Lara, but it seems to be catching on .....


----------



## Aunt Bea

According to the BBC...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8687002.stm


----------



## Meanderer

Friendly lady selling baskets on the market in Ubud


----------



## Smiling Jane

Wren said:


> ‘_What does that hand gesture mean? I see it a lot.’ -
> 
> _Not sure what it means Lara, but it seems to be catching on .....
> View attachment 43435



It simply means I love you. It's technically more correct with the thumb stuck out for ILY, but because so many people inadvertently do it wrong it has become somewhat acceptable. The way the woman on the right is doing it actually means rock on. It's also the old sign for warding off the evil eye, but I doubt that's the meaning she intends. The woman on the left with her palms facing herself is saying B.S. The look on her face makes me think that's what she means.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

True...


----------



## Lara

Christopher Plummer is 87 years old and starring in a new sure-to-be blockbuster movie called *"**T*he *M*an* W*ho *I*nvented *C*hristmas*"* to be released this November 22, 2017. This could be his year for another Academy Award but he may not be ready yet for a Lifetime Achievement Award as he's still kicking. He was 82 when he won Best Supporting Actor for "The Beginners" surpassing the achievement of Jessica Tandy.

I will always remember him fondly as Captain Von Trapp in the 1965 version of* The Sound of Music*...especially when he softened from the stern Captain to falling in love while sharing the Austrian Laendler waltz with Maria in the garden. I can't believe I was only 15 while he was a mature man at that time and he's still going strong today.










2012 Acceptance speech for "Beginner" movie supporting actor:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Old-cool: nine ways older people are cooler than the young

"There aren’t many prose stylists around, but one is the unstoppable Tom Stoppard".







"Now 79, the playwright first soared to glory in 1967 with the modishly postmodern Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead. (Asked what it was “about”, he replied, “It’s about to make me very rich.") Since then, he has kept getting cooler. His 1970s masterpiece Travesties is currently being revived at London’s Menier Chocolate Factory".


"But arguably his coolest work is 2006’s Rock ’n’ Roll, which makes the case that rock music by bands such as the Rolling Stones was partly responsible for the collapse of the Soviet Union. How so? Because it became clear that life in the West, in the end, was simply cooler".


----------



## Meanderer

A NEW VR EXPERIENCE COULD HELP ISOLATED ELDERS RECONNECT


----------



## Lara

^ That's cool, meanderer ^
....AND HAMMOCKS HELP SENIORS RECONNECT... :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

*109-Year-Old Veteran and His Secrets to Life Will Make You Smile | Short Film Showcase*

Meet Richard Overton, America's oldest veteran.


----------



## Lara

OMGoodness, amazing. I love this guy. Tears in my eyes. He's still here because he still has purpose and used it on me for one. I'm more motivated today and want to make the most of MY purpose. Thank you for posting this meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer

Iris Apfel: 'The fashion industry doesn't just forget old people, it forgets middle-aged people'


----------



## Meanderer

"We Do"!


----------



## Meanderer

"We are thankful for possums and vittles and Mr Drysdale and Miss Hathaway and cement ponds....Amen"


----------



## Meanderer

Older musicians are cool!


----------



## Meanderer

The Lone Rancher






T.J. Oden's family has been farming and ranching on the same plot of land in West Texas for more than 100 years. "It was important to my father that our land stay in the family for as long as possible. He handed it down to me and I'll hand it down to my son," Oden said.


----------



## Meanderer

"Charlie Craighead, film producer, held a benefit concert on August 6, 1997 at Jackson Lake Lodge, Jackson Lake, WY, to raise funds for a film he was doing about Mardy Murie, sometimes called the "grandmother of the conservation movement," because of her writings and work in saving our natural resources". 

*"John Denver came to play and sing a ballad he had written about Mardy and her husband, Olaus, "A Song for All Lovers," but Mardy wasn't there because it was her potluck bridge night". *

"Mardy was the recipient of the Medal of Freedom, this country's highest honor for civilians and many other awards from the Sierra Club and other environmental groups".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Tastes may change between generations, but we're all just as capable of telling when music sounds wrong.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Old Friends - Willie Nelson, Roger Miller, Ray Price -


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Paul and Julia Child


----------



## Meanderer

These 27 Old Couples Will Remind You What Love Is All About


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Lara

David Hoffman (photojournalist) showing life in the lower east end of London...."Roman Road Cafe Crawl"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - It Gets Easier


----------



## Lara

Love knows no bounds....1Corinthians 13:7


----------



## Meanderer

Churchill


----------



## Lara

Tom Jones, age 78, still has it! This was recorded 2018...


----------



## Meanderer

My first car – Bryan Ferry






"The first car I had was a lovely Vauxhall Velox – big and chunky. But I quickly exchanged it for a beautiful American car called a Studebaker and this I always considered my first real driving experience. As American cars go from that period it was very understated and beautifully streamlined".







"Some are born stylish, but let’s be honest: not many. You usually have to spend a few years learning the ropes. The saturnine singer Bryan Ferry, 71, served his apprenticeship in his teens, when he worked in a tailor’s in Newcastle. His snappy dress sense subsequently survived the sartorial dark ages of the 1970s and 1980s, since when, like a single-malt, he has just got smoother. When Ferry wears a suit, it stays worn".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Seeker

Yes they are ...My beautiful moma at Dollywood.  85 and gettin' it on.


----------



## NancyNGA

Long version, current Humana commercial


----------



## Meanderer

Good as GOLD, yee are, me luv!!


----------



## RadishRose

93 year old Grandmother is stylin'!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

I never tire of seeing new photos of these senior fashionistas:


----------



## RadishRose

I want to be the one in the lower pic, on the left with the parasol! That hat is eye-popping!


----------



## Lara

The one with the red hat and sunglasses looks like our lovely Holly in her red sunhat...but Holly looks younger of course


----------



## Meanderer

_Coolder People_


----------



## Lara

Older "people" are pretty cool....


----------



## Meanderer

Sir John Hurt


----------



## Lara

Okay, I'll bite. Who is that?


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Who is that?



John hurt (Elephant man)


----------



## Meanderer

OLD SCHOOL, ART DECO AND OH SO COOL

1930 K.J. Henderson motorcycle


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> OLD SCHOOL, ART DECO AND OH SO COOL
> 
> 1930 K.J. Henderson motorcycle



_*Now that's class!*_


----------



## ancient mariner

hello ...just waking up..new to forum...looks like lively bunch


----------



## ancient mariner

where in the world is weverybody...it's 6:50 am here sun's coming up and it's in the 70's with sunshine  on the horizon


----------



## Meanderer

ancient mariner said:


> where in the world is weverybody...it's 6:50 am here sun's coming up and it's in the 70's with sunshine  on the horizon



Good morning!  Click on "What's New" at the top of the page, to find posts from people who are on the forum (green light by their name).  They will most likely respond.  Welcome to Senior forums am!


----------



## ancient mariner

Retirement is not for sissies.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm not sure if this made this when younger or older but anyway, hope you'll like it:


----------



## Meanderer

The guy is a cool transformer!  Thanks, Rose!


----------



## Lara

This was on the news tonight. An older man "Bill" with a cane (his legs become numb at times) 
trips an armed fleeing suspect with his leg from behind which enabled police to catch him. His picture below in an interview.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> _*Now that's class!*_





Lara said:


> This was on the news tonight. An older man with a cane (his legs sometimes become numb)
> trips an armed fleeing suspect which enabled police to catch him.



Very cool


----------



## Pappy




----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer

connect1 said:


>


----------



## Meanderer

Here's Noel Neill & Jack Larson, the first screen Lois Lane and Jimmy Olsen.  (They died in 2016 & 2015 respectively.)


----------



## connect1




----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Russi Taylor, the voice and personality of Minnie Mouse



Oh I love the bubble gum pink hair. I’ve got that colour. It’s lovely. 
I love seeing older couples still in love too. It’s so sweet & romantic. 
Older people ARE cool:cool1:


----------



## Lara

I was age 10 when I first saw "Gigi" with Maurice Chevalier

"I Remember It Well"





"I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore"





"Thank Heaven For Little Girls"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_Dancing in the Garden
_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Lara

Oh, they're adorable :love_heart::thumbsup:


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Lara

I'm so slow this morning....took me a moment to get "uterus...not uteryou". Clever. Love the artwork too.


----------



## Gary O'

just passing this on from my old boss;


Some senior citizens are being criticized for the present deficiencies of our modern world; real or imaginary, present or past, foreign or domestic.     
We take responsibility for all our actions and omissions; we do not try to blame others for our past imperfections, ignorance or failures.





Our generation saved the World from Fascism, Communism, and Racism, while we raised the Standard of Living, Health Care, and Life Expectancy.



HOWEVER,  upon reflection   , we would like to point out that it was   NOT     senior citizens who took:





The melody out of music,


The     pride     out of appearance,  


The     courtesy     out of driving,  


The     romance     out of love,


The     commitment     out of marriage,  


The     responsibility     out of parenthood,  


The     togetherness     out of the family,  


The     learning     out of education,  


The     civility     out of behavior,


The     refinement     out of language,


The     dedication     out of employment,


The     prudence     out of spending,





 And, we DO understand the meaning of patriotism, and remember those who have fought and died for our country.  



  YES, I'M A SENIOR CITIZEN !


 I'm the life of the party . . . even if it lasts until 8 p.m.  



I'm very good at opening childproof caps . . .     
With a hammer.   





I'm awake many hours before my body allows me to get up.   


I'm smiling all the time, because I can't hear a thing you're saying.   


I'm sure everything I can't find is in a safe secure place, somewhere.   


I'm wrinkled, saggy, lumpy, and that's just my left leg; but I haven't made my skin look like wall paper or snake skin.





My ears, nose, tongue, or naval haven't been pieced with metal rings.



I'm beginning to realize that aging is not for wimps.  

Yes, I'm a SENIOR CITIZEN, and I think I am having the time of my life! 



Now if I could only remember who sent this to me, I wouldn't send it back to them. 



Or, maybe I should send it to all my friends anyway.  
They won't remember, even if they did send it. 





Spread the laughter



Share the cheer     
Let's be happy     
While we're here.


----------



## RadishRose

Wonderful! Thanks, Gary. :love_heart:


----------



## StarSong

Gary, it seems to me that most of what you wrote can be better attributed to the generation before ours.  (Well, my Baby Boomer generation anyway.)  Those wonderful distinctions you wrote mostly belong to "The Greatest Generation." 

On second thought, many of that generation also listened to weird music, were abusive or inattentive parents, cheating spouses, drunk drivers, slackers at work, cursed like sailors, despoiled the environment, and wound up financially insolvent. 

Each generation blames the one before it for the mess that it finds itself in, and criticizes the next generation for wanting to do things its own way. 

As Billy Joel said,
"We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning"


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Gary, it seems to me that most of what you wrote can be better attributed to the generation before ours.  (Well, my Baby Boomer generation anyway.)  Those wonderful distinctions you wrote mostly belong to "The Greatest Generation."
> 
> On second thought, many of that generation also listened to weird music, were abusive or inattentive parents, cheating spouses, drunk drivers, slackers at work, cursed like sailors, despoiled the environment, and wound up financially insolvent.
> 
> Each generation blames the one before it for the mess that it finds itself in, and criticizes the next generation for wanting to do things its own way.
> 
> As Billy Joel said,
> "We didn't start the fire
> It was always burning
> Since the world's been turning"


No argument
I don't agree with it all, but considered it cute, poignant in places, and worth passing on.

Bottom line, seniors, any generation...are pretty freaking cool (why they...we....lived so long)

My old boss, who sent it, is pushing 90, golfs 18 holes every other day, still as cantankerous as hell, and sharp as a tack.
I've only won two arguments with him over the 30 years I've known him.
He's not my mentor, but pretty darn close, and s'pose would be if I had one.
He was regional manager at Xerox.
Made a bundle, invested, became rather wealthy.
Funny thing, he'd invested in a little unknown start up called Microsoft, then under advisement, pulled out.....before he got hurt.
He doesn't talk about that much....

We still chat
He's threatened to come visit
I gotta replenish my 100 yr old scotch

Crap, now I gotta start a new thread, write about the ol' buzzard


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


>



no kidding


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


>


Hey. This is me. Still love swings!


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> no kidding



True, though I did like working better than going to school - I got so sick of school.  A paycheck brought the power and independence that I desperately wanted.  

Wouldn't it be great to live in a culture structure where kids went to school for 10-ish years, worked for five, went back to (supported) F/T school for a few years, then worked for another ten-fifteen, then more school, and so on?  What a wonderfully educated population we'd have, seniors would be valued in the workplace, and people who slacked off during the early go rounds would be motivated to get some skills when the next opportunity presented itself.


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> No argument
> I don't agree with it all, but considered it cute, poignant in places, and worth passing on.
> 
> Bottom line, seniors, any generation...are pretty freaking cool (why they...we....lived so long)
> 
> My old boss, who sent it, is pushing 90, golfs 18 holes every other day, still as cantankerous as hell, and sharp as a tack.
> I've only won two arguments with him over the 30 years I've known him.
> He's not my mentor, but pretty darn close, and s'pose would be if I had one.
> He was regional manager at Xerox.
> Made a bundle, invested, became rather wealthy.
> Funny thing, he'd invested in a little unknown start up called Microsoft, then under advisement, pulled out.....before he got hurt.
> He doesn't talk about that much....
> 
> We still chat
> He's threatened to come visit
> I gotta replenish my 100 yr old scotch
> 
> Crap, now I gotta start a new thread, write about the ol' buzzard



Richard Pryor learned a lot of things the hard way. Like most good comedians his humor was rooted in personal experience.  He spoke a great deal of truth in his bits, though his foul language put many people off.  
He used to say, "You don't get to be old by being no fool."      

I look forward to the stories about your ex-boss/current friend.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_*Advanced Style Film: Featurette*_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

What a treat! 

I didn't want that video of the 103 yr old pianist to end. What an inspiration. 

And I'm a fan of Claude Debussy too!


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


>


This is truly inspirational . She’s been playing the piano for over 100 years and claims that her secret is not to stop. 
Oh it gives me goosebumps hearing stories like these. 
This is heart warming RaddishRose. 
Thank you


----------



## Lara

100+ They have secrets to share and make you think about what's important in life. 

I giggled when one of them began his story with "...when I was born at a very young age".


----------



## Meanderer

A long life can be one of God's greatest gifts.  The previous videos reminded me of  The long life of Luke Short!


The Conversion of Luke Short

​One Sunday in 1645, Rev. John Flavel, of Dartmouth, England, was preaching in an open field. With his earnest and fiery delivery, he spoke of the dreadful curse resting on all who love not the Lord Jesus Christ. The text was, 1 Corinthians 16.22: “If any man love not the Lord Jesus Christ, then let him be cursed because the Lord is coming.”

Among the listeners on that day was a youth of fifteen, an American immigrant, named Luke Short who heard the solemn words of the preacher, and went away as though he heard them not. Some of noble birth and of high intellectual culture were so deeply affected that they fell senseless upon the ground. But that thoughtless young man only listened and looked on as if he were a disinterested spectator. Soon afterwards he began a roving life upon the seas, and finally settled down for a permanent home, a faithless and a prayerless man in America. 

Meanwhile the preacher continued to preach the gospel, which he loved, amid persecutions and many sorrows, and in 1691, when the last joyful summons came, he went home to God in peace.
And eighty-five years passed by from that day of field preaching at Dartmouth, and the boy of fifteen was now a man of a hundred years, and still a wanderer from God. The tender feelings, the ardent hopes and the quick conscience of youth had died in his old and guilty heart long ago. 

No ordinary faith could have believed that that seed-corn of divine truth planted by John Flavel's preaching eighty-five years before in the field, on the other side of the sea, still survived, and was destined to spring up and bear fruit unto eternal life.  

But so it was. It chanced on a certain day that he found himself alone in an open field on his own farm. There was no weeping multitude around him to awaken his sympathies, and no preacher's solemn voice to tell him of his sin. 

Moved, he knew not how, that old man in his hundredth year, passing over all the intervening space of time, felt himself back again in the field at Dartmouth, hearing the fearful words—"If any man love not the Lord Jesus Christ, let him be accursed."  The message of heaven which the thoughtless youth so easily rejected eighty-five years before was mightier when speaking from the remembered past than when heard from the living voice. That day the aged sinner found strength to roll the burden of the threatened curse from his heart, and to find peace through repentance and trusting love. 

Luke Short died in 1746, in Middleborough Massachusetts, at the extraordinary age of a hundred and sixteen years, believing and rejoicing at last in the Savior whom for a century he had rejected. And the awakening call of duty, which roused him from the sleep of unbelief, came from the remembered words of one who had rested from his labor for more than half a century.     Robert Murray M’Cheyne


----------



## Lara

Thank you for posting that beautiful true story. Good example of James5:16 and Jeremiah29:11.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Thank you for posting that beautiful true story. Good example of James5:16 and Jeremiah29:11.



Rev. John Flavel

~ What is amazing is that a person can hear a sermon when he is a 15 year old teen-ager, then live a sinful Christless life for 85 years and then when he is a centenarian, i.e. a 100 year old person – then remember the sermon and become converted! That is remarkable!

~ This should be an encouragement to sharing our faith with others. Even if they dismiss us, we simply have no idea what will eventually become of them. They may well convert although we may never come to know of it.


----------



## RadishRose

Cool Calendar of Older People Acting Out Famous Movie Roles-

Breakfast at Tiffany's


The Blues Brothers



Mary Poppins


For the rest of the 12, go to-

https://izismile.com/2014/01/24/cool_calendar_of_old_people_acting_out_famous_12_pics-1.html


----------



## Meanderer

Grandson Transforms 85-Year-Old Farmer Grandpa Into A Fashion Icon


----------



## RadishRose

I love this guy! Especially the one where he's sitting in the car.


----------



## Jackie22

Very cool!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54240




I need to get my ears checked, Daphne........I thought he said, "You're still in the pink", when what he really said was, "Can I have a swig of your drink.".......Cheeky sod.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Now, isn't that the truth.


----------



## Ferocious

Meanderer said:


>




Smiles cost you nothing, but are sometimes precious to those that receive them.  :sunglass:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Meanderer said:


>



Indeed, peace and hope begin with a smile.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

'GENERIC BRAND VIDEO'


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> View attachment 55264



Rofl!


----------



## C'est Moi

RadishRose said:


> Rofl!    View attachment 55265



You can sit by me, RR.   I'll save you a seat!!


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> You can sit by me, RR.   I'll save you a seat!!



Thanks, C'est Moi. I'm on my way.


----------



## Meanderer

Try our Super Sized Onion Rings.......


----------



## oldal




----------



## Meanderer

Elderly people dance during a morning exercise session at the Temple of Heaven park in Beijing


----------



## Meanderer

"Fred Oldfield, American cowboy and artist, loves to teach!  He shows us his optimism and unquenchable enthusiasm for telling his story with his paintings. His favorite recognition is the look in the eyes of children as he tells about the days on the range and around the campfire and shares the American dream, which came true for him". 

"Fred teaches painting to eager students at the Western Heritage Museum in Puyallup and anywhere students want to paint and learn.  Fred is very active in his community ~ the Northwest ~ and has raised thousands of dollars for community projects with his art.  Fred paints every day. But more than that, Fred Oldfield personifies the cowboy whose handshake is all the contract he'll ever need".


----------



## Lara

"The weird thing is, you get more comfortable in yourself, even as time is giving you less reason for it. When you're young and beautiful, you're paranoid and miserable. I think one of the greatest advantages of getting older is that you learn to let go of certain things." 

Helen Mirren (age 73)


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> "The weird thing is, you get more comfortable in yourself, even as time is giving you less reason for it. When you're young and beautiful, you're paranoid and miserable. I think one of the greatest advantages of getting older is that you learn to let go of certain things."
> 
> Helen Mirren (age 73)



Ooooo!  I like this post, Lara!


----------



## Lara

Photographers Karoline Hjorth and Rita Ikonen came up with something *truly peculiar and special.* Their subjects are old super-serious Finnish people, all wearing ridiculous "organic" head pieces and attire created by the photographers. 

These older *Finnish people are good sports*...in order are twigs, pine straw, rhubarb, seaweed, cotton, field gras, and pine straw.
https://www.laravisual.com/old-finnish-people-with-things-on-their-heads/


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Lara!  What an original idea for a photo-shoot!


----------



## RadishRose

Love these photos and those at the link, Thanks Lara.


----------



## Lara

I'm glad you enjoyed them as much as I have. 

And, meanderer, I laughed so hard when I saw that pic! 

It totally relates and is creative indeed. It takes, "I am a rock. I am an island" to a whole other level...literally.


----------



## StarSong

Lara, one can only imagine what the those Finnish elders' great-grandchildren are texting their friends.  "Love my grandparents, but when they decide to go for a walk in the woods their camouflage is good that we can't find them for a week.  When we do they insist on wearing half the forest back home with them."  

Love these pictures and Meanderer's, too!


----------



## Olivia

From The New York Times. 



> *The Glamorous Grandmas of Instagram*
> 
> The subversive cadre of women over 60 prove that “old” is not what it used to be.
> By Ruth La Ferla
> 
> 
> 
> June 20, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyn Slater, 64, @iconaccidentalCreditCalvin Lom
> 
> *“I’m not 20. I don’t want to be 20, but I’m really freaking cool. That’s what I think about when I’m posting a photo.”*
> 
> More of the story and more photos here:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/style/instagram-grandmas.html


----------



## Pappy

Cool old people?  Not so sure.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

American Hippie. She belongs among the Wildflowers :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Oh what a lovely song for this quiet early morning. Thank you.


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> American Hippie. She belongs among the Wildflowers :love_heart:


Oh how I LOVE this poster Lara. It’s totally groovy! 



Lara said:


> Oh what a lovely song for this quiet early morning. Thank you.



My thoughts exactly and I didn’t think I was a Willie  Nelson fan. That was truly beautiful!


----------



## StarSong

What a lovely reminder of how fortunate I am to have had a wonderful life partner sharing my life from May through September - and hopefully beyond.  These are indeed precious days.


----------



## Lara

Freedom Rebel Hippies


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

flowers, long beard, and a Bug oh my....


----------



## Lara

Sonoma Jack...


----------



## Lara

_"With mirth and laughter, let the old wrinkles come" __*~ Shakespeare*
_Kim Carnes (age 73 Christy Minstrels, singer and songwriter)
Mike Mac Donald (age 66 Doobie Brothers and Steeley Dan)






_


_


----------



## Meanderer

COOL, Old Folk Couple Costume


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

_"Beautiful young people 
are accidents of nature,
But beautiful old people 
are works of art." ~ Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## Lara

I'm skeptical of the quote but the photo of this woman is pretty cool...
Her braided hair reminds me of something Keesha would do when 
she's her age...or maybe now. It's pretty.


----------



## toffee




----------



## Meanderer

Color them Happy!


----------



## Lara

"Growing Bolder". I find it striking how this photo is basically black, white, and all shades of gray...but then not.


----------



## Ferocious

Put your cardigans on girls, it's getting 'nippy'.....


----------



## Lara

`
Advice from Betty White for Seniors:
_"Get eight hours of beauty sleep...nine if you're ugly"_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

*Staying Cool ! ...
*


----------



## Falcon

She's  got  more  Chins  than  a Chinese   phone  book !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## peppermint

What!!!!!!!!  That was for Falcom    Geez!!!!


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Ferocious

Never trust a 'phart' when you've turned 70.......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Candid shot of Men's Dapper Style in classy wool coats 
...and I'm a personal fan of the Aviator Shades 

:cool2:


----------



## RadishRose

They are too cool for school, Lara!


----------



## Lara

Another cool duo lol...

"Visible Means of Support" 
by Stephen Hansen (paper mâché sculpture)


----------



## Lara

Clay and paper mâché sculpture...


----------



## Ferocious

Hmmmm........It looks like some of 'Super- Gran's' recklessness has rubbed off onto 'Super- Kid'.......Thanks for posting, Lara...


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ferocious

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


"O-oooooh, she looks like the girl that creates havoc in our supermarket, 27 flattened toes so far...."


----------



## clover

The biggest mystery is how she kept her glasses on and her dentures in : -)


----------



## Ronni

Ferocious said:


> Never trust a 'phart' when you've turned 70.......



Definition of a surprise:  A 'phart' with a lump in it!  :lol:


----------



## Meanderer

We're never too old to vote.nthego:


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## drifter

Old People Are Cool.

Absolutely


----------



## Meanderer

Thanksgiving at the Old Folks' Home – 11/23/10


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


>



This would be ME!!!!:grin:
BUT I’d have a helmet on


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Clay and paper mâché sculpture...



Lara, this is one of the paintings of this lady your sculpture reminded me of-





Henry (Hy) Hintermeister


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ferocious




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Adding that to my bucket list :banana::sunglass:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Fred & Ginger"....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Adding that to my bucket list :banana::sunglass:




Newsflash.......


A report is just coming in about a 3000 vehicle pile up. 
Luckily, two very kind ladies were on hand to assist the injured......

More later.....


----------



## Lara

This is cute...Sir Ian McKellen(left) lip sings and steals the show from George Ezra's(right) hit song


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Lara

Love these 2 lovers in love. Whoever they are, they're cool.


----------



## Ferocious

Superb, Lara, I totally agree with your comments....


----------



## norman

*Dat b funny..:lofl:*


----------



## norman

Old Dummy said:


>


.....:lofl:Too funny for words..


----------



## Nihil




----------



## norman

*The only thing cool about me is my feet and they have been COLD all winter....:yoda:*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Splish Splash I was taken' a bath, 'long about a Saturday night...
Didn't know there was a party goin' on...
(no, it's not me lol)


----------



## MeAgain

Senior getting down with music.







91 year old gymnast,

[video=youtube_share;Q6gJOvT4ulo]https://youtu.be/Q6gJOvT4ulo[/video]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Silver is sexy...


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

_Meet Honey Child X..._


----------



## Ferocious

*Well, I've got me kit off..........but there's no Honey Child here to do it with.....*


----------



## Lara

_Cheers _:bigwink:​_
_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

That’s adorable RaddishRose.


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> _Cheers _:bigwink:​_
> _





|"Hmmmm.....Me.....I'm a 'give the thrift shop a bottle of champagne' but take home Helen Mirren type of person."


----------



## Keesha

Can we play match maker here?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

"This is the best time of my life"...


----------



## norman

Wait till she is 80.lol    





Lara said:


> "This is the best time of my life"...


----------



## norman

lol...:lofl:     





Pappy said:


> View attachment 64984


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

...hundred year old cowboy!


----------



## Meanderer

June 21, 2019.... HAPPY 1ST DAY OF SUMMER!


----------



## Lara

Happy 1st Day of Summer from me too!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

So it's finally here...Today...1st Day of Summer! 
...Longest Day of the Year!...Summer solstice!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Summer Senior Solstice!


----------



## Lara

Free "Summer-In-The-Park" Concerts! Bring it on !!!

:happy: :happy:






But then WHO NEEDS A CONCERT??!!! :happy:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Same couple from Woodstock (2015)


----------



## Lara

That is SOOOO cool Radish Rose!! I've seen that pic a few times in the past. 

It's fun to see those 2 young hippies are still together and looking very well and happy! :love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Happy 1st Day of Summer from me too!



"Yes, it's wonderful here, darling, but do you think one of those inflatable beds underneath us would be a good idea.......just in case these strings go zing and we're on our rses?"


----------



## Lara

I was wondering if that's one of those many islands in Turks & Caicos that you can only get to by boat. 

It looks like the boat is sinking...or at best stuck on a sandbar. They don't seem to be at all worried though.


----------



## Meanderer

Change is Cool!


----------



## Matrix

@Lara , your font is tiny on my PC.


----------



## Lara

@Matrix, yes, I mentioned that problem (and others now resolved) over in the "We Are Now On xenForo" thread post#69 ...
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/we-are-now-on-xenforo.41868/page-4
In vBulletin I used to change the font and font size by hand each time I posted using Century Gothic size 3. Now in xenForo, not only do they not carry Century Gothic but even the sizing is a different range. I don't care about the font but is there a way to enlarge the font one time for all CG posts?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Us old folks pooped out in St. Maarten a few years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

Great pic @Pappy !

(I see you're getting the hang of this forum  )


----------



## Pappy

*Yes I am Rose. Still having a couple problems navigating around, but will figure it out soon.*


----------



## Lara

Playing Mahjong on the beach...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> *Yes I am Rose. Still having a couple problems navigating around, but will figure it out soon.*


@Pappy, will this help?


----------



## C'est Moi

Dear David Bowie...   So you're saying I should have always been wrinkled, gray, half-blind and easily annoyed?   Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> Dear David Bowie...   So you're saying I should have always been wrinkled, gray, half-blind and easily annoyed?   Thanks.
> 
> Oh, I think there's more to you than that, CM. Lots of good things, I bet.


----------



## Pappy

*As soon as I figure out how to use it, Rose.....I wish more folks would use this type. So much easier to read. Just tap the letter B at the header and you get this bold type.*


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> *As soon as I figure out how to use it, Rose.....I wish more folks would use this type. So much easier to read. Just tap the letter B at the header and you get this bold type.*


*Mighty bold of you, Dave!*


----------



## Lara

Fun and Exercise on the Beach


----------



## Gary O'

'Older People Are Pretty Cool'

This eight year old thinks so (somebody sent me this, thought I'd pass it on);


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> *As soon as I figure out how to use it, Rose.....I wish more folks would use this type. So much easier to read. Just tap the letter B at the header and you get this bold type.*


*I'll give it try Pappy. I'll probably forget, tho'.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Patio Life




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Patio Life

S


RadishRose said:


>


She is beautiful and wise. You can see the light of her heart shining through in the  direct and honest gaze.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ronni




----------



## Old Dummy

Ok, here's something old. This a blacksmith shop in Wilcox, PA, taken in the early 1900s, a few years after the turn of the century. 

The third man from the right in the white shirt is my paternal grandfather (1870-1963) who was a cabinetmaker. The blacksmith shop was owned by his brother-in-law. I don't know for sure, but the boy next to my GF is probably my oldest uncle who was born in 1897, who looks to be 5-6 years old.

I don't know who any of the other men are, but I'm guessing either of those near the horse is probably the shop owner -- who would be my great uncle. He died before I was born, but I did meet his son in the 1970s.


----------



## RadishRose

She is loved....


----------



## jerry old

Ameriscot said:


> Hi Megan and welcome!  You'll want to use 'Reply with Quote' which is on the bottom right side of the post you are replying to so we can tell which of the posts above you are commenting on.


still confused, how do you get message on window post is on


----------



## jerry old

Meanderer said:


> Happy New Year from Gypsy and Cowboy!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gary O'

I so love this photo




Reminds me of yet another poster of mine


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pepper

Wow!  Love this, Meanderer!


----------



## Lara

That's crazy! Didn't see their younger selves until I blinked. Awesome illusion!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## IrisSenior

Liked the optical illusion Meanderer.


----------



## Liberty

My father never wanted to get "old".  Remarked on it a lot.  Like they should take everyone over 60s driver licenses away.  He really didn't like old people.  Must have been a gunfighter in a previous lifetime.  He died at 62.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jerry old

Meanderer always post neat stuff. 
 Saw the two people in the old folks faces, but  just now saw the your lady where the old man's ear is.  Makes me wonder if there is a young make somewhere in the old lady's face.


----------



## SeaBreeze

jerry r. garner said:


> still confused, how do you get message on window post is on


@jerry r. garner Jerry, there are instructions in the Forum Support & Suggestions, just click on this link and follow the How-Tos.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-to-reply-to-another-members-post.44023/#post-1152731


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Halloween Costume: Polyester Mesh Loofah


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Our Newest Member, George Alfred, bred and born in lancashire UK!  WELCOME, GEORGE!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Jacqui Tajah Murdock...dancer and cool lady


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## toffee




----------



## george-alfred

Some Guy you are thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Robert59

*Older People Are Pretty Cool*
You need too tell this to the kids next door they think older people don't no anything.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


>


Gross.


----------



## Pepper

Meanderer said:


>


Fabulous!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Old is the new young and cool   (LINK)
*



*
There is nothing bad in 'oldness', it is not to be afraid of advancing years, that women - and men too - can still look great as they age. Picture : Igor Gavar

"His project Oldushka sets out to investigate the contemporary character of an elderly people in Russia as seen through street fashion. The 29 year old photographer's heroes are always random passersby, pictured on the streets of various cities, among them his native Omsk. "

"Igor avowed aim is to show society that there is nothing bad in 'oldness', it is not to be afraid of advancing years, that women - and men too - can still look great as they age, and that every stage of life has its own beauty. He hopes to show that grandmothers (babushkas) can be modern, stylish and really beautiful in their old age, regardless of negative stereotypes."


----------



## Meanderer

Valentine's advice from couples married for 50 years - BBC News


----------



## Meanderer

Phil


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## pleinmont

I know my family view me as totally bonkers, as all my 70th birthday cards last week would indicate. I am now so very old I was around when the dinosaurs were strutting their stuff on Earth!

Here is a photo I took a few minutes ago of this ancient relic, I hope it isn't too frightening.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Basil Rathbone (1892–1967)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## evad

Old people are pretty cool as long as their attitude isnt old and musty with time. The fact is there are many great advantages to being old but young inside.


----------



## MarciKS

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 11059


These all say page can not be found. At least for me.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gaer

Meanderer said:


>


Who is that?  He's awful cute!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

R.I.P. John




Grampa was a Carpenter - John Prine





Lyrics
Oh, grandpa wore his suit to dinner nearly every day
No particular reason, he just dressed that way
Brown necktie with a matching vest and both his wingtip shoes
He built a closet on our back porch and put a penny in a burned-out fuse

[Chorus]
Grandpa was a carpenter, he built houses, stores and banks
Chain-smoked camel cigarettes, and hammered nails in planks
He would level on the level, he shaved even every door
And voted for Eisenhower, cause Lincoln won the war

Well, he used to sing me "blood on the saddle" and rock me on his knee
And let me listen to the radio before we got TV
Well, he'd drive to church on Sunday and he'd take me with him too
Stained glass in every window, hearing aids in every pew

[Chorus]

Well, my grandma was a teacher, she went to school in bowling green
Traded in a milking cow for a singer sewing machine
Well, she called her husband "mister," and she walked real tall and proud
She used to buy me comic books after grandpa died

[Chorus]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Don't mess with Granny!


----------



## Meanderer

*COOL*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Old woman in Kyrgyzstan


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Hey Jude, cover by Vince Wilcox




" I remember hearing this song in 1968 on WAKY-AM radio in Louisville, KY. My friends and I loved “Hey Jude” so much that we would call each other up whenever it came on the radio so that we could turn it up and enjoy it together.  - V.W.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Angela Lansbury


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

1920's - on the beach: sporty but elegant!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345067953288643


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Bergdorf Goodman's first personal shopper, Betty Halbreich - The New Yorker (2014)


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Bergdorf Goodman's first personal shopper, Betty Halbreich - The New Yorker (2014)


Why I loved shopping at Bergdorf's and Nieman Marcus, they give you a personal shopper.  None of this running around looking for sales persons or cashiers which wastes time.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## win231

An old man saw his doctor & said, "Doc, you've got to help me.  I want you to lower my sex drive."
The doctor looked puzzled & asked, "How old are you?"
"97," he replied.
The doctor said, "It's all in your head."
"I know," said the guy.  "I want you to lower it."


----------



## bowmore

Me flying a P-51 fighter at age 80


----------



## Meanderer

bowmore said:


> Me flying a P-51 fighter at age 80
> View attachment 129949


Well done, @bowmore !


----------



## Lewkat

Not sure how I'd react if these two showed up on my doorstep.  lol...


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Meanderer

You're never too old for Halloween!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Nothing Beats Old People at Christmas by Pony  (Audio link)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


> Happy New Year!


Back at ya..


----------



## Meanderer

New Year’s Resolution Ideas for Seniors (link)​





"The elderly know all too well about failed resolutions. Most resolutions fail because they are too vague, there is no realistic plan, or they are based on what someone else (or society) is telling them to change. However, no matter our age, there is always an opportunity for change".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 140927


Oh lordy .


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## horseless carriage

Sassycakes, that is wonderful, I love it. Eleven years ago, following the death of her father, I took my wife away for a week. She loves the rugged wildness of the Scottish moors, so we spent most of our time there. On the Saturday I saw a poster somewhere for a big 1940's style burlesque event. It was billed as, tease not sleaze. There were comedians, showgirls and a band playing period music. 

A phone call secured a couple of the last tickets left. It really was a fabulous night. We were much older than most of the audience, not that it mattered, you couldn't see us in the dark. At the end of the show, the tables were cleared to one side to create space for a dance floor. My wife and I can dance and I don't just mean shuffle about on the floor. On that night we were in our sixties, most of the audience were early twenties. On the dance floor you couldn't mistake us, one of the audience members was so taken by oldies dancing he wrote about it.

http://remotecards.blogspot.com/2009/07/old-folk-dancing-like-they-were-young.html


----------



## Meanderer

@horseless carriage  Welcome to Senior forums!  Hope you stick around.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

horseless carriage said:


> Sassycakes, that is wonderful, I love it. Eleven years ago, following the death of her father, I took my wife away for a week. She loves the rugged wildness of the Scottish moors, so we spent most of our time there. On the Saturday I saw a poster somewhere for a big 1940's style burlesque event. It was billed as, tease not sleaze. There were comedians, showgirls and a band playing period music.
> 
> A phone call secured a couple of the last tickets left. It really was a fabulous night. We were much older than most of the audience, not that it mattered, you couldn't see us in the dark. At the end of the show, the tables were cleared to one side to create space for a dance floor. My wife and I can dance and I don't just mean shuffle about on the floor. On that night we were in our sixties, most of the audience were early twenties. On the dance floor you couldn't mistake us, one of the audience members was so taken by oldies dancing he wrote about it.
> 
> http://remotecards.blogspot.com/2009/07/old-folk-dancing-like-they-were-young.html


Oh gosh, I’m a pile of envious!!!!!  What a wonderful week it sounded like...and what a loving thing for you to do. She’s a lucky woman


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Sassycakes, that is wonderful, I love it. Eleven years ago, following the death of her father, I took my wife away for a week. She loves the rugged wildness of the Scottish moors, so we spent most of our time there. On the Saturday I saw a poster somewhere for a big 1940's style burlesque event. It was billed as, tease not sleaze. There were comedians, showgirls and a band playing period music.
> 
> A phone call secured a couple of the last tickets left. It really was a fabulous night. We were much older than most of the audience, not that it mattered, you couldn't see us in the dark. At the end of the show, the tables were cleared to one side to create space for a dance floor. My wife and I can dance and I don't just mean shuffle about on the floor. On that night we were in our sixties, most of the audience were early twenties. On the dance floor you couldn't mistake us, one of the audience members was so taken by oldies dancing he wrote about it.
> 
> http://remotecards.blogspot.com/2009/07/old-folk-dancing-like-they-were-young.html


Did you ever dance at a vintage outdoor meet in Southend a few years ago... there was a couple there among all the dancers who sound just as you''re decribed in that blog..who were fabulous jivers..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Did you ever dance at a vintage outdoor meet in Southend a few years ago... there was a couple there among all the dancers who sound just as you''re decribed in that blog..who were fabulous jivers..


Holly, The Kursaal, was our second home, not literally of course, but we have spent many a happy time jiving our socks off there.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Holly, The Kursaal, was our second home, not literally of course, but we have spent many a happy time jiving our socks off there.


my husband was born behind the kursaal...we know it...or knew it as it once was in it's great times, very well ..but the vintage jiving we saw a couple or 3 years ago was on the front promenade  near the Peter Pam fairground


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> my husband was born behind the kursaal...we know it...or knew it as it once was in it's great times, very well ..but the vintage jiving we saw a couple or 3 years ago was on the front promenade  near the Peter Pam fairground


That wouldn't have been us Holly, but there was a time about three years ago, when our friends and us danced outside.
It was a Sunday, we had all gathered in the village hall at a place called Harmans Cross. It's on the Purbeck Peninsular, near Swanage in Dorset. The dance was free and we were there by invitation. A local amateur big band would often rehearse there, they had asked us along to give their rehearsal an atmosphere. 

It was an afternoon gig ending around eight pm. At six o'clock we had to vacate the hall for an hour because a church service was held there at that time, every Sunday.

Next to the hall was Harmans Cross railway station, a stop on the preserved heritage "Swanage Railway." That's where we all decamped to for that hour. Someone produced a wind-up gramophone, next thing you know, there's sixty or more folks jiving away on the platform. When the steam trains passed you could see passengers faces pressed up against the window to see what was going on. I heard one of the rail staff ask another, "Is this some sort of flash mob?" No it's just a group of oldies having fun.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> That wouldn't have been us Holly, but there was a time about three years ago, when our friends and us danced outside.
> It was a Sunday, we had all gathered in the village hall at a place called Harmans Cross. It's on the Purbeck Peninsular, near Swanage in Dorset. The dance was free and we were there by invitation. A local amateur big band would often rehearse there, they had asked us along to give their rehearsal an atmosphere.
> 
> It was an afternoon gig ending around eight pm. At six o'clock we had to vacate the hall for an hour because a church service was held there at that time, every Sunday.
> 
> Next to the hall was Harmans Cross railway station, a stop on the preserved heritage "Swanage Railway." That's where we all decamped to for that hour. Someone produced a wind-up gramophone, next thing you know, there's sixty or more folks jiving away on the platform. When the steam trains passed you could see passengers faces pressed up against the window to see what was going on. I heard one of the rail staff ask another, "Is this some sort of flash mob?" No it's just a group of oldies having fun.


Fantastic...!!! Well when this pandemic is all over and we can all get out again, you must let me know when you're both going to be dancing , or showing off your MG and we'll come and watch


----------



## Meanderer

_What's going on?_


----------



## horseless carriage

What's going on? I love it.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Fantastic...!!! Well when this pandemic is all over and we can all get out again, you must let me know when you're both going to be dancing , or showing off your MG and we'll come and watch




We will have to get you along to the Shake & Stir festival. Vintage cars, lots of dancing and plenty of old style charm, to say nothing of the number of booze outlets!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 143373View attachment 143369
> 
> We will have to get you along to the Shake & Stir festival. Vintage cars, lots of dancing and plenty of old style charm, to say nothing of the number of booze outlets!


We'll be there...  yes we will.. booze, dancin' vintage cars, you have everything we need in this house  for life..


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

RadishRose said:


>


Is that you, Radish?  I want that to be you!  How fun and cool!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 143373View attachment 143369
> 
> We will have to get you along to the Shake & Stir festival. Vintage cars, lots of dancing and plenty of old style charm, to say nothing of the number of booze outlets!


Is that you????  Love the hats and sass!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Is that you, Radish?  I want that to be you!  How fun and cool!


no, that's not me.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

RadishRose said:


> no, that's not me.


Darn!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

LEGO Fights Ageism Part 2: The Golden Girls​


----------



## MrPants

Coolest old person Mayor Canada ever had! Hazel McCallion; Mayor of Mississauga. Retired at 93 after 36 years as Mayor & will be 100 in just over a week from now (Feb. 14th 2021!
She was often referred to as Hurricane Hazel because she was ferocious in fighting for the rights of her city!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"Not many of us will be around at her age, let alone still up and about serving warm beverages to others, but Mary Cotter seems to have actual super powers above and beyond the outfit she wore on her 103rd birthday".

"She certainly lassos our attention. And at 103, she is in fact old enough to have dated a World War II-era Steve Trevor. Being a former swim champion seems to have contributed to her good health, which bodes well for Aquaman".


----------



## Lara

"Our Education is Never Complete"
Kansas-born Nola Ochs took her first college course at Fort Hays State University (then known as Kansas State College) in 1930 — but didn’t complete her degree until 2007, at the age of 95, becoming the nation’s oldest college graduate. After raising four sons and becoming a grandmother to 13 and great-grandmother to 15, Ochs started taking a few classes at her local community college to keep herself busy. Before she knew it, she was just 30 hours shy of a bachelor’s degree, and she decided to re-enroll at FHSU. 

But *graduating with a 3.7 GPA — alongside her 21-year-old granddaughter! — wasn’t quite enough: Ochs then decided to get her master’s degree in liberal studies, which she received from FHSU in May 2010 at the age of 98. *"I would like, in the long run, to encourage people to keep on learning," she told FHSU’s newspaper, Tiger Talk. 
"Our education is never complete."


----------



## Dana

Yes there are a lot of cool seniors - just look around this forum . however if you need more inspiration, have a look here:


----------



## Lara

Frances Woofenden is not your typical granny. Why?

Woofenden is a competitive water-skier who is *age 80 and more than 100 medals to her name.*
Even more impressive, Woofenden didn't start waterskiing until she moved to Florida at age 50.

Decked out in pink lipstick, gold hoop earrings, and a backless bathing suit, she's as stylish as she is skilled. 
"What did you want, me to wear bloomers?" she asked CBS News during an interview.


----------



## Lara

Have a Happy Valentines Day

Party time! haha...Are we having fun yet? 

I think they're laying down. I'm not sure the one on the right is awake while the
one on the left nearly had a heart attack when the confetti popper went off


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Burton Silverman


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

When your walker needs an upgrade........


----------



## Lara

Fred Astaire is 71 years old here
at the 1970 Oscars 
He was born May 1899
He dances at the 3:00 minute mark...


----------



## Meanderer

A 104-year-old man wants to buy a new CAR... What happens next shocks the whole WORLD...​Since our childhood we’ve been told to treat senior people with sympathy and respect. We’ve been taught to help them, yield seats, give up our place in line, and so on.


----------



## Meanderer

Just Rock It!   (link)




NOTE: I'm not quite sure what the above picture is showing us.  It could be the same person photographed  six times....or sextuplets....!  They look like the same person.  Check the link, above, on the aging experience.


----------



## Meanderer

Oh Danny Boy​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Old Friends...


----------



## Verisure

As a pensioner, I get to sit in the front of the city buses where the seats are low and easy to access and where there is a blue “stop” button that requires the driver to lower the bus at the next stop. Sitting there, with other pensioners, is the only place in town where you’ll meet people who will tell you what they *really *think about any subject.


https://media.tenor.com/images/e9d3581435cac11177d0688da0e2eba2/tenor.gif


----------



## Lara

That's an interesting comment Verisure. The bus must have an expensive hydraulic system under it to be able to lower the whole bus. I like that your country takes care of seniors to that extent.


----------



## Verisure

Lara said:


> That's an interesting comment Verisure. The bus must have an expensive hydraulic system under it to be able to lower the whole bus. I like that your country takes care of seniors to that extent.


Yes, it's very nice. It lowers only the right side of the bus so if you need to use the addition hinged ramp it makes it easier for wheelchairs too. And pensioners ride the bus free, except during rush hour between 15:00 and 18:00.


----------



## Lara

Nothing like a little humor to get us through our old-age blues on some days, right? 
Now here's a cool older person who wrote this song herself and sings it. 
She'll tell you about her 5 boyfriends at the end so don't miss it. 
But forgive her one bad S-word right outta' the gate. Then she behaves herself.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Old people are cool, Yep we're a dying breed


----------



## Meanderer

COFFEE-UP!


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy Jay Leno
Jay Leno's _parents, Catherine and Angelo_

"I had very good parents. My mother came to this country from Scotland by herself when she was 11, and she didn’t have much of an education. My dad was kind of a street kid, and he eventually went into the insurance business, selling nickel policies door-to-door. It was the 1930s, a time when America was a lot more racist and segregated than it is now".

"One day, my dad asked his boss, “What’s the toughest market to sell?” and the insurance guy replied, “Well, black people. They don’t buy insurance.” My dad thought, But they have kids; they have families. Why wouldn’t they buy insurance? So he said, “Give me Harlem.” He took the Harlem territory and sold nickel policies; every Friday, he would go around and collect the nickel and give his customers a receipt on the policy".

"When my dad died in 1994, I talked about him on The Tonight Show. I told the story of how he worked in Harlem and how he always taught us to be open-minded and not to say or think racist things. Then one day, I got a letter from a woman who was about 75 years old".

"She wrote that when she was a little girl, a man used to come to her house to collect on policies, and he would always bring her a lollipop. She said this man was the only white person who had ever come to dinner at their house and the only white person she had ever had dinner with period until she got to be almost an adult. The man was very kind to her, she said, and his name was Angelo—was this my father"?

"The letter made me cry. I called her up and said yes, that was in fact my dad, and she told me how kind he had been to her family. Her whole attitude toward white people was based on that one nice man she met in her childhood, who always treated her with kindness and respect and always gave her a piece of candy and asked her what she wanted to be when she grew up. From this experience, I learned a valuable life lesson: to never judge people and to be open-minded and kind to others".


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Philip Glass on his 84th birthday​



"This performance is for the listeners whom I have never met" - Philip Glass, 1/31/21 Manhattan, NY Happy 84th Birthday


----------



## Lara

The Jay Leno Story about his Dad got me all choked up. 
Thank you for posting it Meanderer. What a difference he made.
Very inspirational.


----------



## Meanderer

Good friends and inspiring role models who are 89 and 90!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Pretty Ladies in their Easter Bonnets


----------



## Jules

Lara said:


> That's an interesting comment Verisure. The bus must have an expensive hydraulic system under it to be able to lower the whole bus. I like that your country takes care of seniors to that extent.


Lara, if you haven’t been on a bus recently you may not know that many/most of them are like that now in Canada & the US.


----------



## Meanderer

Older Space Men are C00L!

John Glenn


----------



## Lara

...deleted


----------



## Meanderer

74-year-old woman obsessed with Space Shot ride in Iowa​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Good morning to all you cool seniors...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

William Shatner Reveals the Secret to Staying Young​This segment aired on the KTLA 5 Morning News, Monday, October 29, 2018.


----------



## horseless carriage

Lara said:


> Pretty Ladies in their Easter Bonnets
> View attachment 158329


This I just adore, how wonderful it is.


My wife is the first on the left. The lady in blue, next to her, is getting married in August.
It's going to be a busy month.


----------



## Verisure

Meanderer said:


> William Shatner Reveals the Secret to Staying Young​This segment aired on the KTLA 5 Morning News, Monday, October 29, 2018.


I will never un-remember *The Simpsons* episode when they learned that William Shatner was Jewish and then they sat down to watch *Star Trek:* 

*SPOCK:* _"Klingons attacking at warp five, Captain"._
*Capt. KIRK: *_"Again with the Klingons already!"_


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Bon Voyage


----------



## Meanderer

Active Aging in Australia


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Basketball Stars ....by Ellinor Holmberg


----------



## Meanderer

"That must be true love! Catherine Zeta-Jones, 51, and Michael Douglas, 76, have been married for 20 years: on November 18, 2000, the couple married in New York. But even after more than two decades of relationship, the two are still as in love as on the first day. This is now proven by a sweet snapshot of the Oscar winner".

"The 51-year-old posted a picture on Instagram in which she and Douglas kiss tenderly in front of a romantic beach backdrop. In the background you can see part of the sea and the picturesque sky. For the kiss pic, Zeta-Jones quoted a sentence by William Shakespeare: "I cannot express love with a more benign sign than this kiss." Oh, how beautiful"!


----------



## Meanderer

Red Red Rose  David Mallett​


----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pizza Nite!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Seventy six years ago today brothers Ubert Terrell, 100, right, and L.C. Terrell, 98, were both invading Normandy on D-Day, one on the ground and the other by air.

L.C. took out two enemy machine gun nests with hand grenades that day. He knew he could throw accurately because he'd spent a lot of time catching and throwing balls with a minor league baseball player he'd known before the war. He successfully lobbed a grenade into the nest, but only after crawling up the beach on his belly.

Ubert, who was fluent in Cajun French, Spanish, and Italian, carried out five covert missions to gather intelligence for D-Day by parachuting into occupied France by night and meeting up with members of the French underground. That’s in addition to him flying over Normandy to help deliver paratroopers onto the battlefield. Not bad for two country boys from Louisiana.


----------



## Meanderer

The Late Show 1993, "Johnny Connolly  and Bob Dylan......"!

Forever Young


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Elizabeth Cotten Oh Babe It Ain’t No Lie/Old Woman Keeps Tellin' Her Lies On Me​


----------



## Richard9212

Meanderer said:


> *No one believes seniors . . . Everyone thinks they are senile.
> 
> An elderly couple was celebrating their sixtieth anniversary. The couple had married as childhood sweethearts and had moved back to their old neighborhood after they retired. Holding hands, they walked back to their old school. It was not locked, so they entered, and found the old desk they'd shared, where Jerry had carved I love you, Sally.
> 
> On their way back home, a bag of money fell out of an armored car, practically landing at their feet. Sally quickly picked it up and, not sure what to do with it, they took it home. There, she counted the money - fifty thousand dollars!
> 
> Jerry said, We've got to give it back.
> 
> Sally said, Finders keepers. She put the money back in the bag and hid it in their attic.
> 
> 
> The next day, two police officers were canvassing the neighborhood looking for the money, and knocked on their door. Pardon me, did either of you find a bag that fell out of an armored car yesterday?
> 
> Sally said, No.
> 
> Jerry said, She’s lying. She hid it up in the attic.
> 
> Sally said, Don't believe him, he’s getting senile
> 
> 
> 
> The agents turned to Jerry and began to question him.
> 
> One said: Tell us the story from the beginning.
> 
> Jerry said, Well, when Sally and I were walking home from school yesterday ......
> 
> 
> 
> The first police officer turned to his partner and said, Were outta here!*


Lol


Meanderer said:


> Clara Mae Blasingame, 91, Drives Car She Learned On.


----------



## Richard9212

Richard9212 said:


> Lol


At 83 i still drive with


----------



## Meanderer

Dick Van Dyke, 95, Reflects On Career: ‘I Don’t Think I’ll Ever Retire’​


----------



## Lara

Men.  *shaking my head*


----------



## Lara

Tap Challenge with Gregory Hines and Sammy Davis Jr.
Plus several other tap dance greats all take the challenge...pretty cool

The dancers are (in order) Arthur Duncan, Bunny Briggs, Jimmy Slyde, Steve Condos, Harold Nicholas, Howard "Sandman" Sims and it finishes with Gregory Hines and Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fancicoffee13

Meanderer said:


> Are you a fan of older folks who are pretty cool?  I sure am!  Let's see some of them!
> View attachment 100225 View attachment 100224


Some are really cool!  Some are a real grouch!!! But, overall they are a hoot!


----------



## fancicoffee13

fancicoffee13 said:


> Some are really cool!  Some are a real grouch!!! But, overall they are a hoot!


Yes!  Hot flashes are definitely NOT good!!!


----------



## Meanderer

King and Queen of a Senior Citizen's Dance! (1963)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Prom King & Queen


----------



## Meanderer

Senior King & Queen


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

He who goes forth on the fourth with a fifth, may not come forth on the fifth!


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SmoothSeas

This one made me smile...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mr. Ed

Not pretty, just damn cool


----------



## Lara

Artist is Grant Wood.
Wood's sister, Nan Wood Graham, modeled for his painting as the daughter of the farmer (not the wife).
Dr. Byron McKeeby modeled as the farmer. He was wood's Dentist.
The artist wanted them to look like he "fancied the couple in the house to look like".
The name of the painting is "American Gothic" after the style of the house.


----------



## horseless carriage

You've seen it before when I posted it in another thread. It's got to be worth another giggle though.


----------



## feywon

Meanderer said:


>


This reminds of the story Fred Astaire told an interviewer about a cast on his wrist.  It was decades ago now, but he was in at least his 70s if not 80s at the time.  He tried his learning to skateboard, can't recall now if it was a grandchild's or a neighbor kid's. And his last wife/widow protected the privacy about family he valued so much in his life.  Long story short, he thought he was getting the hang of it but took a tumble and we all know how such tumbles generally end for folks in our age bracket.


----------



## Meanderer

feywon said:


> This reminds of the story Fred Astaire told an interviewer about a cast on his wrist.  It was decades ago now, but he was in at least his 70s if not 80s at the time.  He tried his learning to skateboard, can't recall now if it was a grandchild's or a neighbor kid's. And his last wife/widow protected the privacy about family he valued so much in his life.  Long story short, he thought he was getting the hang of it but took a tumble and we all know how such tumbles generally end for folks in our age bracket.


Thanks for that story about Fred!  Welcome to Senior Forums @feywon !  When you have time, stop by the "introductions Section" and tell us a little about yourself.

Fred Astaire Rode a Skateboard at Age 78​"Fred Astaire was awarded a life membership in the National Skateboard Society At age seventy-eight, he broke his left wrist while riding his grandson’s skateboard. He remarked, “Gene Kelly warned me not to be a damned fool, but I’d seen the things those kids got up to on television doing all sorts of tricks. What a routine I could have worked up for a film sequence if they had existed a few years ago. Anyway I was practicing in my driveway.”


----------



## RadishRose

Aviation pioneer Wally Funk, the oldest person to fly in space, can't wait to go back after Blue Origin launch​By Elizabeth Howell 3 days ago


She was one of the Mercury 13 female pilots in the 1960s, but launched at age 82.


----------



## Meanderer

A rainy day lunch, at Grandmas..... (Encore post)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

(Encore post)


----------



## horseless carriage

Deleted


----------



## feywon

jujube said:


> That would be us pulling a 38' foot fifth wheel on the mountain roads in California this summer.  Skinny road, hairpin turns, no guardrails, no where to pull over.....sheer cliffs on one side, sheer drop on the other.   We'd always get someone behind us who wanted to go 30 miles over the speed limit.  Sorry, buddy.  We'll pull over when we can.....


And they never seem to get that if they are tailgating you have to slow down even more to pull off safely especially if the pull off opportunity is gravelly or wet.  i've lived in Rocky Mountains since 1994 and you have to take the tourist traffic in summer into account on some of the roads. Visitors aren't as familiar with the turns and hills as residents are.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"There is a great story about Art Linkletter, who was a household word and widely known when he was in his heyday as a television personality. The story goes that as Mr. Linkletter entertained at a nursing home for the elderly, with microphone in hand, he asked an elderly lady in a wheelchair, "Do you know who I am?" The lady replied, "No, I don't, but if you will go over to the nurses' station, one of the nice people there will tell you who you are."


----------



## Lara

_Turtle Race_


----------



## Lara

102 year old Cowgirl says just "get up and go"


----------



## Meanderer

Connie Reeves: A True American Cowgirl




Connie Reeves was born September 25, 1901 in Eagle Pass, Texas. She rode horses before she could walk and received her first horse as a gift from her grandfather when she was 5-years-old.


----------



## Forerunner

Twenty-six years ago, I flew down to Florida to spend a few weeks with my retired parents. I also spent time with many other retired people. I really enjoyed myself. That I get to hang out with those kind of people here is excellent. Especially since I am now one of those people. Cool!


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to Senior Forums, @Forerunner!  Thanks for your post.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

I could swear these are the same two lovers but
older...especially him. He has the same nose.


----------



## Lara

Seniors are Cool. They cross off what's on their Bucket List.


----------



## feywon

Lara said:


> 102 year old Cowgirl says just "get up and go"
> View attachment 177691


When lived in Laramie, WY i knew a woman who trained horses and still competed at rodeos and fairs.  One year she was not only oldest competitor to win first place in roping her horse was the oldest horse to get it as well.  She thought their years of experience gave them an advantage when a lot of others thought it would be a handicap.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is one of my favorite videos. I love that they used real senior citizens in it. Watching them dance around with smiles on their faces is so fun! @Pecos @feywon @Gaer @Paco Dennis @Pinky @MarciKS


----------



## Lara

I love that Diva. It reminds me of this video of when 
"The Piano Guys" visited some seniors...which I also love


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lara said:


> I love that Diva. It reminds me of this video of when
> "The Piano Guys" visited some seniors...which I also love


Lara I'm glad you loved the video I posted. Thank you *so much* for sharing yours I had a big smile on my face the entire time I was watching and will save this one in my YT playlists because I'm sure I'll be watching it many more times. I love that he kept it lively, including his performance. The bass man was very cool too. Both showed great showmanship. They are playing one of my favorites from the A Charlie Brown Christmas album by Vince Guaraldi and the pianist sounds amazing like Vince.


----------



## Lara

101 year old answers questions from children


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you Lara, for the "Aging: 101" Video!  We Seniors are the closest thing to Experienced Time-travelers" as one can find.  This lady is at the top of her game, rather than at the end!  It was fun to watch!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Forerunner

Pappy said:


> View attachment 179453


Put your teeth back in your mouth, Abe, you dirty dog, you!!! Lol


----------



## Lara

Growing old together is something special


----------



## Meanderer

"The days turn into years because of time.  But the years turn into genuine happiness because of love".


----------



## Forerunner

Lara said:


> Growing old together is something special
> View attachment 180569


Shattered dreams for some of us. I'm glad some still get to enjoy it. My parents were so happy together in their latter years.


----------



## Lara

We're All Aging Like a Fine Wine...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Forerunner

Lara said:


> Aging Like a Fine Wine...
> View attachment 180572View attachment 180573View attachment 180574View attachment 180575


A dusting of icing sugar...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Labor Day


----------



## Pappy




----------



## feywon

Pappy said:


> View attachment 182156


Or taller...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hawkdon

I think it is time for me to start packing those little bags!!!


----------



## Meanderer

"The actual Eleanor Rigby was born in 1895, lived in Liverpool and worked as a scullery maid. She was married to a man named Thomas Woods and died on October 10, 1939, at age 44. Due to the inspiration of the song, her tombstone has become a popular landmark for Beatles fans visiting Liverpool".

"The title of this song was composed of actress Eleanor Born's name and the name of a store "Rigby and Evens Ltd Wine and Spirit Shippers". The combination sounded pleasant for Paul McCartney, who mostly wrote this song".


----------



## horseless carriage

http://remotecards.blogspot.com/2009/07/old-folk-dancing-like-they-were-young.html


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> "The actual Eleanor Rigby was born in 1895, lived in Liverpool and worked as a scullery maid. She was married to a man named Thomas Woods and died on October 10, 1939, at age 44. Due to the inspiration of the song, her tombstone has become a popular landmark for Beatles fans visiting Liverpool".
> 
> "The title of this song was composed of actress Eleanor Born's name and the name of a store "Rigby and Evens Ltd Wine and Spirit Shippers". The combination sounded pleasant for Paul McCartney, who mostly wrote this song".



So, "Actual Eleanor Rigby" is actually Mrs. Thomas Woods? But in the picture, the gravestone of her husband says his name was John Rigby. So the gravestone is not actual either I take it? Is the photo of her actual? I'm not trying to be difficult lol...just curious.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> So, "Actual Eleanor Rigby" is actually Mrs. Thomas Woods? But in the picture, the gravestone of her husband says his name was John Rigby. So the gravestone is not actual either I take it? Is the photo of her actual? I'm not trying to be difficult lol...just curious.


You have to look further down the stone to find Eleanor, wife of Thomas....grand daughter of John.


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> You have to look further down the stone to find Eleanor, Wife of Thomas.


But her name wasn't Eleanor. The name came from a combo of Eleanor Born and the Rigby Store concocted by Paul McCartney. So the photo is a model...not actually Eleanor Rigby...right?


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> But her name wasn't Eleanor. The name came from a combo of Eleanor Born and the Rigby Store concocted by Paul McCartney. So the photo is a model...not actually Eleanor Rigby...right?


Growing up, Paul hung out close to the cemetery and Catholic church.  He said it was either an amazing coincidence or his sub-conscience at work.  He did not know she existed when he wrote the song. 
It is about loneliness that older people experience.


----------



## Meanderer

The Old Woman… Is Down The Road – A Short Story by Seftimor

"She sits in her dining room chair at the table. The woman is eating dinner. A clock above her head reads 6:00 PM. It is the same time she has eaten for 65 years since she married all those years ago".

"The woman is now 85 years old. Her husband passed away a decade ago. She sits alone now like she does every night. The old woman lost her companion and her best friend. She doesn’t leave the house except for groceries or doctors appointments. The problem is she has to rely on others for those things. She’s never had a driver’s license. Now she sits with no one to talk to, no one to listen or gossip with". (Read More)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

A world, before Canary Wharf


----------



## horseless carriage

\you can date this photo by looking into the top right hand corner. The phone number starts 01, then three digits followed by four more.
That is Westferry Road and my guess is that the queue is outside a post office. Back then the state pension was paid in cash every Tuesday (I think.) Pensioners had a pension book, about the same size as a cheque book, each coupon could be cashed on the said date.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Lara

“My body has gotten totally out of shape, so.....
I decided to take an aerobics class for seniors at a gym.
I bent, twisted, gyrated, jumped up and down, and perspired for an hour.
But by the time I got my leotards on, the class was over.”


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Robert59

I find older people treat other older people like long lost friends. I thinking about moving to a city near me that mainly has old people.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2

So many societies in other countries consider older people to be superior because of their knowledge.  I have volunteered to visit elderly patients at a nursing home because I think they have such interesting stories to tell.  My mother is in assisted living and when I used to have lunch with her in the dining room there was one elderly man who talked about his life history.  It was interesting.  We so undervalue our senior citizens in the US.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Bat City Bike Riders, Austin TX*
_



_


----------



## horseless carriage

An octogenarian has revealed she doesn't intend to spend her twilight years sitting at home in her slippers watching television. Instead 82-year-old Lynn Miller indulges in a more racy hobby, stripping off on stage as a burlesque dancer. The California-born pensioner, who has lived in Brighton for the last two years, decided to become a striptease performer at the grand age of 71.


When I am an old woman, I shall wear...a burlesque costume! Spirited pensioner, Lynn Miller, says the thought of conventional hobbies such as knitting bores her to tears.

Instead, Lynn, 82, prefers to entertain a crowd with her racy burlesque routine, which has seen her grace stages in London, Edinburgh and Brighton. Lynn appeared on TV, on the Channel 5 documentary, Party Pensioners, where she was seen cavorting in her lingerie and shopping for sex toys, as she admits it would be boring to grow old gracefully. She added: 'I am not sensible, I have never been sensible. I don't know what acting like old people is.

'What am I supposed to do?' She asks.  'Sit around and watch television, or take up knitting?' She added that she sees nothing wrong with doing what she loves regardless of her age as she is still young at heart.


----------



## Mitch86

Great posts here. I'm 86 and my wife is 82 and I still manage my money and make MILLIONS.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Handmade Needle Point Chair. 25 Years In The Making And 14 Threads Per Inch​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Paco Dennis said:


>



  The cool fashion outfits reminded me of a documentary of Iris Apfel. ( I thought many here might recognize her ). 

From legendary documentarian Albert Maysles (Grey Gardens, Gimme Shelter), Iris pairs the late 88-year-old filmmaker with Iris Apfel, the quick-witted, flamboyantly dressed 93-year-old style maven who has had an outsized presence on the New York fashion scene for decades. More than a fashion film, the documentary is a story about creativity and how a soaring free spirit continues to inspire.






Here she is on her 100th birthday



There are lots of pics of her here

https://www.google.com/search?q=iri...G_7PYDw&bih=897&biw=1680&client=firefox-b-1-d


----------



## horseless carriage

Johanna Quaas from Germany is recognised as the world’s oldest gymnast at age the age of 86. Quaas, who is a retired P.E. teacher, only got her start in the sport at the age of 56. Quaas says that she doesn’t have any health worries at all and hopes to still be competing at 90. Although she only practices gymnastics twice per week, she makes sure to do some sort of exercise for an hour each day.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## palides2021

Meanderer said:


> The Old Woman… Is Down The Road – A Short Story by Seftimor
> 
> "She sits in her dining room chair at the table. The woman is eating dinner. A clock above her head reads 6:00 PM. It is the same time she has eaten for 65 years since she married all those years ago".
> 
> "The woman is now 85 years old. Her husband passed away a decade ago. She sits alone now like she does every night. The old woman lost her companion and her best friend. She doesn’t leave the house except for groceries or doctors appointments. The problem is she has to rely on others for those things. She’s never had a driver’s license. Now she sits with no one to talk to, no one to listen or gossip with". (Read More)


My mom is 87 and I can tell you she doesn't sit by the window and eat the same food every day like this woman. She's moving and doing things all the time, and every day she's outside watering her plants. I think if she were to just sit there and do nothing, it would be the end of her.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> Grey Gardens


I've seen it more than several times.
Absolutely amazing!
(sorry off topic)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage

Growing old is inevitable, growing up isn't.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

(2019) Pearl Harbor survivor Mickey Ganitch, 99, still volunteers at the Disabled American Veteran's office in Oakland, Calif. Navy veteran Ganitch, who turns 100 on Nov. 18, was aboard the U.S.S. Pennsylvania when it was bombed during the attack on Dec. 7, 1941.Read the story: https://bayareane.ws/2NYHSFLVideo by Jane Tyska/Bay Area News Group


----------



## Meanderer

Coming Home for Christmas | Heathrow Airport


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage

Old people cool? I might have been a hundred years ago.


----------



## Michael Z

I am pretty cool more and more. Cold actually. Always having to turn up the heat or put on a sweatshirt!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mr. Ed

Older people are not cool when they are hot, you know who you are


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage

Carmen Dell'Orefice is an American model and actress. She is known within the fashion industry for being the world's oldest working model as of the  the Spring/Summer 2012 season. She was on the cover of Vogue at the age of 15 and has been modeling ever since. Her daily motto is to enjoy herself, at no-one else's expense.
Years active: 1946–present
Born: June 3, 1931 (age 90) New York City.


----------



## horseless carriage

t​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

COOL.....





VERY COOL.....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## IFortuna

Meanderer said:


> Are you a fan of older folks who are pretty cool?  I sure am!  Let's see some of them!
> View attachment 100225 View attachment 100224


I love older people, especially with the white hair and men with the facial hair.  I love that.  I think it is so attractive.  I love the wisdom under all that white hair.  I used play bridge with my grandparents, and go to travel presentations, Fiestas in Santa Barbara, and horse races at Santa Anita.
They were my best friends and we always had a good time together.  I miss them more than anyone.


----------



## IFortuna

Pappy said:


> View attachment 202327


Ahem, where are their clothes? LOL


----------



## IFortuna

Meanderer said:


>


There is good lookin' man!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Paul & Julia Childs


----------



## Meanderer

Clint Eastwood (2017), (Matthias Nareyek/French Select/Getty Images)


----------



## horseless carriage

In the comment section, one entry reads:_ "They are amazing but they are not over 90. Nellia Ehrentraut (67) und ihr Mann Dietmar (73) aus Durmersheim in Baden-Württemberg."_


----------



## Meanderer

horseless carriage said:


> In the comment section, one entry reads:_ "They are amazing but they are not over 90. Nellia Ehrentraut (67) und ihr Mann Dietmar (73) aus Durmersheim in Baden-Württemberg."_


_Their_ ages added together would make _them_ 90+.


----------



## horseless carriage

Meanderer said:


> _Their_ ages added together would make _them_ 90+.


In that case, I'm in a similar club, my wife and I are the subject of this topic.
http://remotecards.blogspot.com/2009/07/old-folk-dancing-like-they-were-young.html


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pat & Ian


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mizmo

and then sometimes....


----------



## horseless carriage

How old is this lady? If you said 78, you were right. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ormed-pensioners-pin-girls-boudoir-shoot.html


----------



## Mizmo

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 208506View attachment 208505
> How old is this lady? If you said 78, you were right. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ormed-pensioners-pin-girls-boudoir-shoot.html


 
Botox and Photoshop can work wonders


----------



## Pappy

My beautiful young (82) wife. Love her so much..


----------



## horseless carriage

Mizmo said:


> Botox and Photoshop can work wondersView attachment 208515



Read the small print!


----------



## Mizmo

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 208523
> Read the small print!



Will give it a try and post results....okay......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Mizmo said:


> Botox and Photoshop can work wondersView attachment 208515


Wonders, yes but miracles, no!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Meanderer

Perry Como




"...we get stacks and stacks of SWEATERS!"


----------



## Lara

Hula!


----------



## Lara




----------



## charry

My lovely mum…..taken last year on mothers day , aged 96


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage

This is a regular festival that we go to each year, a one day event called Summertime Swing.
You are looking at the back of the stage alongside the classic cars. Reason for showing you
this picture is because we get to meet up with friends from other parts of the country.

The four ladies in the next photo are amazing. My wife is on the far left, she was 68 back then.
All the ladies are wearing well, what I so love about this picture is their attire. Both my
grandmothers would have been shocked at dressing so casually, but times change as they say.


----------



## Mizmo

friends still lookin good


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Lost Hippies..........?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Joni Mitchell


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Murrmurr




----------



## Marie5656

50 Badass Elderly People That Are The Epitome Of Cool | Bored Panda


----------



## Murrmurr

Marie5656 said:


> 50 Badass Elderly People That Are The Epitome Of Cool | Bored Panda


Those photos were da bomb.


----------



## Mizmo

The hight of fashion.....


----------



## Lara

Murrmurr said:


>


Holy Smokes! ...literally! All the while he's taking a selfie!! He's beyond crazy...BUT WAY Cool!


----------



## Gardenlover

Pfft - I'll always be cool, regardless of my age.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> Pfft - I'll always be cool, regardless of my age.


Gardy, you are cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Gardy, you are cooler than the other side of the pillow!


Right on, party on! [wink]


----------



## Meanderer

Mike Kennedy, Grand Marshall of the St. Patrick's Day Parade. (2010)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Rita Moreno...age 90 at the Peoples Choice Awards
2 videos...amazing (not just how she looks)


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


Me too


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_"Though much is taken, much abides; and though We are not now that strength which in old days Moved earth and heaven, that which we are, we are; One equal temper of heroic hearts, Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield. "      
_
Alfred Lord Tennyson


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 213492


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Dick and Arlene Van Dyke - "Young at Heart" (2018)_


----------



## Meanderer

Harrison Ford


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lanny

Seems quite a few "millennials" are kinda down on us boomers.  But I'm apt to think it really may be envy instead.

We lived through and enjoyed the Fifties, the Sixties, the Seventies, the Eighties, the Nineties, the 2000s and beyond!
Some here even enjoyed the Thirties and Forties! And maybe even the Twenties!

The music, the clothes, the hairstyles, the culture!  And we're still rockin'!


----------



## Meanderer

Lanny said:


> Seems quite a few "millennials" are kinda down on us boomers.  But I'm apt to think it really may be envy instead.
> 
> We lived through and enjoyed the Fifties, the Sixties, the Seventies, the Eighties, the Nineties, the 2000s and beyond!
> Some here even enjoyed the Thirties and Forties! And maybe even the Twenties!
> 
> The music, the clothes, the hairstyles, the culture!  And we're still rockin'!


When we were growing up in the 50's, large extended families served as the linkage between our generations, that helped us grow and function together.  Families are no longer doing that.

Here's a good article about the difference in generational cultures in the non-profit field, but there is also good information for everyone.  Understanding the Different Cultures of Different Generations


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lanny

Meanderer said:


> When we were growing up in the 50's, large extended families served as the linkage between our generations, that helped us grow and function together.  Families are no longer doing that.
> 
> Here's a good article about the difference in generational cultures in the non-profit field, but there is also good information for everyone.  Understanding the Different Cultures of Different Generations


Thank you sir, yes, good article.
I'd like young people to understand that millions of older people like myself still have very clear, vivid memories of things going all the way back to childhood. I remember clearly what it was like as a 10 year old, a 20 year old and a 30 year old. Just because there's snow on the roof doesn't mean there's no fire in the boiler 

On a another note, it strikes me now how each decade before 2000 had it's own different, special flavor. This doesn't seem to exist so much now. Envision how different each decade during the 50's, 60's, 70's and 80's was. Creativity in music and movies especially seemed to begin to dry up during the 90's. A side effect of technology?  Or maybe it's just my perception.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"This is not a transformation, it's  a evolution of talent."

Phil Collins::. Great Transformation [14 to 67 years old] (1951- Still Alive)(2018)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Gordy's Hi-Hat in Cloquet, MN


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Meeting the girls for lunch.....


----------



## Lara

On a Bicycle Built for Two


----------



## Lara

Wheee !!


----------



## Lara

Wheee!! Hawaiian style


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

91 year old Donald Doll receives his high school diploma after leaving before graduation to join the Navy in 1945




And now he graduated!


----------



## dseag2

Carmen Dell'Orefice, the longest working model in the biz.  90 years old.  Pretty cool, I'd say.


----------



## horseless carriage

4 Dec 2020  He is 94 and she is 91


----------



## RadishRose

Oh my! She is so beautiful.


----------



## Meanderer

Model Talk: Carmen Dell'Orefice (2019)




(Carmen will be 91 on 06/03/22)


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Model Talk: Carmen Dell'Orefice (2019)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Carmen will be 91 on 06/03/22)


About Carmen, a 2 part read. I only read some of part two, quite long, but interesting if anyone has the time.

https://www.womanaroundtown.com/sec...lorefice-formidable-woman-beauty-icon-part-i/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

horseless carriage said:


> 4 Dec 2020  He is 94 and she is 91




I saw that some time ago ....couple in 60s and 70s looks like the same people...anyway they are terrific at that age


----------



## Bella

Cher is 76 years old.














Bella


----------



## Bella

Mick Jagger is 79 years old. He has 8 kids, ranging from 4 to 50 years old, and also has five grandchildren and two great-grandchildren.














Mick six weeks after heart surgery.






Mick Jagger Shows Jimmy Fallon How to Quarantine





Bella


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

Dancing on the beach


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"South Bay Manor Retirement Living & URI College of Pharmacy present an inter-generational video. Enjoy!"

Funniest Call Me Maybe Senior Video


----------



## Meanderer

"After watching the "Happy" videos published around the world for the International Day of Happiness we set out to capture happy moments with our senior residents and our staff. After two months of attaining song rights and one month of filming at our twelve locations this is what we put together. Enjoy!"


Canadian Seniors Dance To "Happy"


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Mizmo

Staged ?.....looks like same lady to me......


----------



## horseless carriage

When my father-in-law passed away, I took my grief stricken wife to Scotland, a country that she has always loved. We just toured around, saw a few sights, took each day as it came. By the end of the week my lady felt strong enough to go to a dance or maybe see a show. 

By good fortune I came across an old time burlesque show in Glasgow, it was just the sort of thing that we loved. First part, various acts and comics, second part, good old rock & roll dancing.

It would seem that we were, ahem, the most senior there by about forty years or so. However, we seemed to be as popular as the previous cabaret, judging by this blog. Old Folk Dancing Like They Were Young Again.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Paco Dennis said:


>


_COOL.....!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage

Will you be doing this in your 90's?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Eeek... hoping those are photoshop creations rather than real babies.  It would be hard to tell parents these are adorable babies.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"John Golden, a 92-year-old Manhattan Beach resident, posing next to the car he built for himself in front of his residence on the Strand. In light of an impending move to Hawaii, Golden will be selling the car and his residence, but his legacy of self-starting success will remain within the community." (2019)


----------



## Meanderer

Pete Rose - 81


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Patricia

Very true. Older people are wise too, with so much to offer that's often overlooked.


----------



## Meanderer

Older, cool people have grown up, surrounded by cool, older people and have absorbed their coolness.


----------



## bowmore

Halloween Cruise 2007


----------



## Ceege

Getting a Dog at 82 Years Old - Laughing with Mary Maxwell





 via @YouTube 

more.....   https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Mary+Maxwell


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mr. Ed

Am I really pretty?


----------



## Lara

Betty White and Joan Rivers poking fun at themselves about growing older.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer

04/22/36 - 08/08/17


----------



## Meanderer

David McCullough


----------



## Pink Biz

"Pistachio" by John Currin


----------



## ronk

I work with DAZ Studio for fun. Here is one of my old man characters.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## timoc

*Believe it or not*, there was a time when I was really, really cool, that's when I was a refrigeration engineer.


----------



## timoc

Lara said:


> View attachment 234933


"Oo, you can come and weed my garden whenever you want.... but bring your own lemonade."


----------



## Lara

Jordan Straker...unbelievably talented Senior.
Google his website and scroll down to the many
categories of artistic endeavors he has mastered.
He's a painter, woodcarver,  gourd artist,
American Indian Clothing and accessories, etc
He's also an avid tennis player.
Check out his website and click on all his categories.
of accomplishments. Time well spent!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paladin1950

You should see how cool I am in January!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

*"Until her recent retirement at the age of 100, Betty Reid Soskin was the oldest living park ranger in the US National Park Service. She gave bi-weekly lectures at the Rosie the Riveter National Historic Park in Richmond, California, telling the story of the Bay Area’s pioneering role in desegregation. 

After one of her lectures, Betty agreed to be photographed. At first, she wanted to keep her trademark sunglasses on, then she relented and proceeded to look straight into the lens for the entire shoot. Afterwards, I watched her climb a flight of stairs faster than I could, which really gave me pause." *

(Photo by Frederic Aranda for the September 2022 issue of National Geographic)


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *"Until her recent retirement at the age of 100, Betty Reid Soskin was the oldest living park ranger in the US National Park Service. She gave bi-weekly lectures at the Rosie the Riveter National Historic Park in Richmond, California, telling the story of the Bay Area’s pioneering role in desegregation.
> 
> After one of her lectures, Betty agreed to be photographed. At first, she wanted to keep her trademark sunglasses on, then she relented and proceeded to look straight into the lens for the entire shoot. Afterwards, I watched her climb a flight of stairs faster than I could, which really gave me pause." *
> 
> (Photo by Frederic Aranda for the September 2022 issue of National Geographic)
> 
> View attachment 238004


What a fascinating woman. Thanks for posting this, Pink! I found another image:


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> What a fascinating woman. Thanks for posting this, Pink! I found another image:


Great! I love her eyebrows.


----------



## Hollow

I adore older people and my favourite one is in my profile pic. She's called the Cuban Cigar Woman (She probably has a proper name too, but I just don't know it!) and takes a few coins in exchange for photos. To me she is attitude,mischief and adorability all rolled into one. I want to be just like her when I grow up.

Minus the cigar.

Maybe.


----------



## NorthernLight

I must be getting cooler. In the online game I host, people tell me how smart I am, and express their appreciation for what I do. I haven't experienced anything like it before.

I've had a young language partner for 4 months. We talk almost daily. I keep waiting for him to decide I'm too boring to talk to, or not with it enough. But so far so good.


----------



## RadishRose

NorthernLight said:


> I must be getting cooler. In the online game I host, people tell me how smart I am, and express their appreciation for what I do. I haven't experienced anything like it before.
> 
> I've had a young language partner for 4 months. We talk almost daily. I keep waiting for him to decide I'm too boring to talk to, or not with it enough. But so far so good.


I bet you're cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## Meanderer

Hollow said:


> I adore older people and my favourite one is in my profile pic. She's called the Cuban Cigar Woman (She probably has a proper name too, but I just don't know it!) and takes a few coins in exchange for photos. To me she is attitude,mischief and adorability all rolled into one. I want to be just like her when I grow up.
> 
> Minus the cigar.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> View attachment 238005








"Eccentric elderly Cuban woman Graciela Gonzalez also known as Granny Puretta smokes cigar at age 84 in the historical centre in Havana,   Cuba. Graciela Gonzalez works as a street entertainer and earns a living posing for tourists charging to take her picture. The photo was taken in the La Habana Vieja (Old Havana) on 20 February 2008 when she probably was 84."


----------



## Hollow

Meanderer said:


> "Eccentric elderly Cuban woman Graciela Gonzalez also known as Granny Puretta smokes cigar at age 84 in the historical centre in Havana,   Cuba. Graciela Gonzalez works as a street entertainer and earns a living posing for tourists charging to take her picture. The photo was taken in the La Habana Vieja (Old Havana) on 20 February 2008 when she probably was 84."


Thank you for this information! I've liked her for years and I never knew her name.


----------



## NorthernLight

RadishRose said:


> I bet you're cooler than the other side of the pillow!


Thank you. I had to look up the unfamiliar saying. I pictured being smothered or ... something.


----------



## jimintoronto

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you. I had to look up the unfamiliar saying. I pictured being smothered or ... something.


What is a "language partner "? JimB.


----------



## Meanderer

Elderly Folks Who've Said 'Hell No' to Old-People Clothes


----------



## Meanderer

Portraits of People Seeing Their Younger Self in a Mirror


----------



## NorthernLight

jimintoronto said:


> What is a "language partner "? JimB.


5 days a week, we converse for 10 minutes in Spanish and 10 minutes in English. He's Guatemalan; I'm Canadian. No money changes hands.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jimintoronto

NorthernLight said:


> 5 days a week, we converse for 10 minutes in Spanish and 10 minutes in English. He's Guatemalan; I'm Canadian. No money changes hands.


Thanks for the explanation. Should I presume that this is done over the internet ? JimB.


----------



## NorthernLight

jimintoronto said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Should I presume that this is done over the internet ? JimB.


Yes, we use Telegram. It's just like talking on the phone. Only free.


----------



## jimintoronto

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, we use Telegram. It's just like talking on the phone. Only free.


That is interesting. How did you get involved in such a program ? Do you speak Spanish, or are you learning from him ? JimB.


----------



## NorthernLight

jimintoronto said:


> That is interesting. How did you get involved in such a program ? Do you speak Spanish, or are you learning from him ? JimB.


Hi Jim. I learned Spanish "in the street" in Oaxaca many years ago. Recently I decided I wanted to learn more, but I was too advanced for most learning apps (the free ones anyway).

So I checked out various language exchange apps. Tandem suited me best. Yes, it sounds like a dating site, and it kind of works like one, but it's for finding someone to practice a language with. Many world languages, plus Klingon and a few other weird ones! English is much in demand.

My language partner and I help or correct each other sometimes, but mostly we practice what we already know. He sets a timer and we speak for 10 minutes in each language. Just shooting the breeze. I've had other language partners, but he's the one that's worked out best for me.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jimintoronto

NorthernLight said:


> Hi Jim. I learned Spanish "in the street" in Oaxaca many years ago. Recently I decided I wanted to learn more, but I was too advanced for most learning apps (the free ones anyway).
> 
> So I checked out various language exchange apps. Tandem suited me best. Yes, it sounds like a dating site, and it kind of works like one, but it's for finding someone to practice a language with. Many world languages, plus Klingon and a few other weird ones! English is much in demand.
> 
> My language partner and I help or correct each other sometimes, but mostly we practice what we already know. He sets a timer and we speak for 10 minutes in each language. Just shooting the breeze. I've had other language partners, but he's the one that's worked out best for me.


Thanks for the explanation. Where is Oaxaca ? I have never had the need to speak anything other than English in my life in Canada. JimB.


----------



## NorthernLight

jimintoronto said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Where is Oaxaca ? I have never had the need to speak anything other than English in my life in Canada. JimB.


Oaxaca is in the southern part of Mexico. It's pretty popular among tourists now, but it wasn't then.


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Summer Me, Winter Me


----------



## Meanderer

Billie Eilish - Getting Older


----------



## Meanderer

Walking on Sunshine Parody Song About Aging - Featuring Fred Astaire & Frank Sinatra


----------



## Meanderer

Gaither Vocal Band - Thought Gettin' Older


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Older Goths_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

A 'Wunnerful" Senior




"


----------



## mrstime

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> These are all great!
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me think of me and my grandson.  When he was two, we used to race and place tag.  (I'd let him win sometimes.)  When I lost my ability to run, he and I both missed the fun and he was always saying Grammy when you get a Hoveround, I'm going to race you.  I got a powerchair this past summer when he was 10 and first thing we did was head to the parking lot to race and we loved it.  Yes, he can out run the highest speed.


This reminds me of times we went out on our scooters , one place had dogs that would run inside the fence and bark at us. One day there was a little boy about 3 was there with the dogs, the boy began to run, the dogs stayed put. I was amused because I figured we could let him win, however when the boy and DH and I got to the end of the fence the boy barked at us.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mr. Ed

if only older women are pretty, does that mean old men are cool?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage

An itch that was never scratched, too busy climbing the greasy pole in my youth. Come mid-life and I had the desire for a motorbike. I didn't just want a bike, I wanted a retro bad-ass Harley, all big and chrome. I got the Harley, kept it for five years and sold it at a profit. Not one spill, near miss, not even a wobble. The itch got well and truly scratched.

There are those whom we have a sort of stereotype of perception. My wife spent 
her working life as a paramedic in the ambulance service. We think of them like 
angels of mercy. They pick up the pieces of your shattered life, help you, care for
you. Female paramedics just don't cut the mustard as an extra from Peaky Blinders.

Yeah right!
Old couples are sweet, dear things. They go for walks, smile at 
new babies, behave as you would expect from those of senior years.
Dancing The Argentine Tango, in a public place, with all and sundry
looking on, that's not what old people do. Do they?

And old people going to Burlesque Shows. Really? What is the world coming to?
Old Folk Dancing Like They Were Young Again.
And as for old folk dressing up like some gangster from across the pond, complete with
pre-war American Packard car, shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Meanderer

Wheels up!


----------



## timoc

Grandparents Who Are 100% Having More Fun​


----------



## Meanderer

The Fab Two, aging together......

Paul McCartney & Ringo Starr spotted out having dinner with their wives

"As far as we know, McCartney’s health is in great shape as he approaches his 80th2022 is the birthday. The music legend credits his longevity in part to his vegetarian diet, which he’s been following since the late 1970s—well before it became a mainstream practice. “You can get loads of vegetarian options these days,” He spoke in 2018 during a video interview. _Wired__._ “So it’s not like it was like in the old days when you just got the boiled sprout.”

"Starr is in good health and says eating right (like McCartney, he’s a vegetarian) and exercising regularly is what keeps him strong enough to perform at the age of 81. “I think staying active keeps you young,” He said _Rolling Stone_2018. “I do work out. I have a trainer. I’m lively onstage. I have a vegetarian diet—broccoli with every meal. So I just do what I think is good for me, and I’ve been blessed that I have the energy to keep it moving.”


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

Older People Are Pretty Cool​
I get a real kick outa the crusty ones
Wrinkles on wrinkles
White hair, what there is

but

They have their minds
Sharp
Snide
Onery

They're so ancient, they no longer care what* you* think

But.....they're quick to tell you exactly what *they *think
no sugar

I did a few posters on 'em


----------



## Gary O'

a couple more


----------



## horseless carriage

Sometimes Gary, I worry about you


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## No1 Toffee

One Cool couple .....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

At 94 & 91 these two can give much younger couples a run for their money.





Mind you, skydiving at 90 is seriously cool.





Still skiing at 100? No problem.


----------



## Mizmo

Dancing Couple not in their 90's..
He is 70 she is 64. They have been dancing together for more tha 30 years...still great  !
Here is another one


----------



## Meanderer

Thursday, April 11, 2013   
Aunt Hilda Turns 101  by Elizabeth Zelvin



​
"My Aunt Hilda, my mother’s youngest sister, turns 101 today. Born in New York the day before the Titanic sank, she worked in publishing, fought for social justice, had a happy marriage, raised two sons, earned a master’s degree that led to a new career in vocational counseling, lost her husband, took up tennis, moved to Seattle to a retirement community, and still has plenty of mental acuity. I’m glad she was willing to answer my questions on the phone, even though, as she pointed out, she hadn’t yet had her morning coffee." (Read More)

_Do you still play tennis?
"We play outdoors, so I haven’t played since September. I have a very strong right arm. I can still hit! I fell into tennis when my husband died and my job ended at age 70. I was looking for something to do where I wouldn’t have to think, but I really came to love it.  Nowadays I’m afraid of falling, so I’ve probably said goodbye to it. It ain’t easy, getting older!"_


----------



## Paco Dennis

Any one for a game of cards?


----------



## Mizmo

cool oldies having fun


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @Ken N Tx


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @Pappy


----------



## Paco Dennis

He's not dangerous, just a little weird.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pookie

Old people are pretty cool. I put a tiny piece of a sticky part of a post-it note on a co worker's mouse, over the optical, and it drove him nuts until he finally figured out to turn his mouse over (physically) and look at the bottom of it.

Mayhem ensued. After he even called IT and said he needed a new mouse. IT told him to turn it over and see if the red light was on.

That's a neat trick. The mouse is fine, just remove the paper thing blocking the optical.

And don't mess with old people. They'll get even. LOL!


----------



## horseless carriage

Dress up in period style, that gets attention.
Dance the Rumba in public and the phones
and cameras all click away merrily.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer

Turning 100 on Thanksgiving Day, Weymouth centenarian is thankful for a 'full house'

"WEYMOUTH − Thanksgiving is a day to give thanks for what we have and, every five to 10 years, Lorraine Musico has an extra special reason to be grateful: her birthday."

_"The holiday falls on her big day − Nov. 24 − with some regularity, and this year she'll mark her biggest milestone yet: turning 100 on Thanksgiving."_

"It's going to be a full house," she said with a smile, looking forward to seeing her children, grandchildren and great-grandchildren, one coming from across the country, at her son's home in Plymouth."  (Read More)




John McDonough, of Plymouth, right, talks about his mother, Lorraine Musico, of Weymouth, as her granddaughter Tracy Handrahan, of Plymouth, left, looks on during her early 100th birthday party at the South Shore Genealogical Society meeting at the John Curtis Free Library in Hanover, Saturday, Nov. 12, 2022.


----------



## Meanderer

Passing on the lessons from Pearl Harbor




Warren Upton was a sailor aboard U.S.S. Utah during Pearl Harbor attack.


----------



## Meanderer

I was born on the same day as the Queen.





_Hilda Price was invited to read a prayer at St Paul's Cathedral to mark the Queen's 90th birthday_

"I was stood in a crowd and I had a notice on me, saying_ *'I am born on the same day as the Queen - 21 April 1926',"*_ said Hilda Price, originally from Carmarthen.

Mrs Price described the Queen going over to her, excited to find someone sharing her birthday: "That was a wonderful day, I couldn't believe she had spoken to me.

"It struck me how ordinary she was when she spoke to us, it was just as if I was a next door neighbour to her. I expected far more poshness - she was lovely."


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Annika

Old people are really cool. I am only 55 years old and really don't consider myself in that same class of cool as the older generation such as my mom and dad. They are real hipsters and with it. I still learn things from each of them each day. The older people are people we all should listen to.


----------



## Meanderer

@Annika Welcome to Senior forums, and thank you for posting!  You're on the road to Cool!


----------



## RadishRose

How old is Santa Claus?


----------



## jimintoronto

Meanderer said:


> "Spend a penny - To spend a penny is to go to the bathroom. It is a very old fashioned expression that still exists today. It comes from the fact that in ladies loos you used to operate the door by inserting an old penny".
> http://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml


And of course those pay toilets resulted in Scottish Limbo dancing, under the locked door. Aye, tight with a penny those fellas are, by gum. JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto

RadishRose said:


> How old is Santa Claus?


This guy has a real good gig, being the style icon for one of Toronto's largest shopping malls. He has a contract that would make your eyes water. He is also featured in some Hudson's Bay Christmas TV commercials this year. I think he looks good, as an alternative to the traditional Santa look. JimB.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> How old is Santa Claus?


A: Old enuff to HO-HO-HO better!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pookie

We are cool. We skateboarded without being suited up like astronauts on a spacewalk, we caught and survived chickenpox, rode bikes without helmets and pads, played in dirt and mud, didn't care too much about TV shows but we sure loved the radio with all the new songs, had those clamp-on metal skates on our shoes, and most of all, back when I was growing up --- this only pertains to me --- my best friends were my parents.


----------

